# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  HUGE numbers of Ron Paul Sleeper Agents will be reactivated if RP wins Iowa!

## sofia

Our MoneyBombs to date have not come near the "V" and Tea Party bombs of 2007 mainly due to the fact that many past donors have been demoralized by the 2008 and 2011 media blackouts. I myself have not even been 1/3 as active, financially or activistly, as I was in 2007/2008.

If RP can shock the world and pull off Iowa, I believe many of the dormant "old crowd" will wake up and say "Holy $#@!! He won Iowa!!"   

When the discouraged donors and activists among Ron's 2008 legions actually see hope again, a spontaneous outpouring of mega-cash and manpower will kick this in to overdrive. And dont forget all of those  "I like Ron Paul but he cant win" late adapters. God knows how many of those there are!

*We must win Iowa.* 

With that being said, I'm off to drop $100 on the SuperPAC mailers!...what a genius idea it is!

----------


## phill4paul

A win in Iowa will change the game. I agree 100%. An Iowa win will be an political avalanche of epic proportions.

----------


## D.A.S.

Agreed!  Now, if we could bring those sleepers out and compile their contact/location info, that would be something...

----------


## wstrucke

> Agreed!  Now, if we could bring those sleepers out and compile their contact/location info, that would be something...


This was probably the biggest mistake we made in 2007 and continue (to an extent) to make this cycle.  It's only since BTO that there's been a concerted effort to get a fraking mailing list together.

----------


## CaptUSA

We had better get these damn sleeper agents off the damned fence before Iowa!  If anyone here knows one of these sleepers, wake them the hell up!

We need them now!

----------


## parocks

> This was probably the biggest mistake we made in 2007 and continue (to an extent) to make this cycle.  It's only since BTO that there's been a concerted effort to get a fraking mailing list together.


mailing list / any organization at all.

We have to be well organized.  We aren't organized at all.

have you seen http://ronpaulsocialnetwork.com ?

----------


## Dustancostine

> Our MoneyBombs to date have not come near the "V" and Tea Party bombs of 2007 mainly due to the fact that many past donors have been demoralized by the 2008 and 2011 media blackouts. I myself have not even been 1/3 as active, financially or activistly, as I was in 2007/2008.
> 
> If RP can shock the world and pull off Iowa, I believe many of the dormant "old crowd" will wake up and say "Holy $#@!! He won Iowa!!"   
> 
> When the discouraged donors and activists among Ron's 2008 legions actually see hope again, a spontaneous outpouring of mega-cash and manpower will kick this in to overdrive. And dont forget all of those  "I like Ron Paul but he cant win" late adapters. God knows how many of those there are!
> 
> *We must win Iowa.* 
> 
> With that being said, I'm off to drop $100 on the SuperPAC mailers!...what a genius idea it is!


Its not that a lot of us are sleeping, it is that a lot of us almost died last time. We fought our freaking guts out. Between June 2007 and September 2008, I probably worked about 60 to 70 hrs a week on the campaign. My business and professional life suffered, my family suffered, my finances suffered. All three areas of my life were almost decimated last time. Was it worth it? Hell yes! Can I do that every three years and survive. No. 

Last time it was all guerrilla war fare. This time we are going to have to win the conventional way. Last time we broke our backs plowing and seeding the field. And I have been so pleased to see it grow. Now Ron needs to harvest it. 

That being said if RP wins Iowa. I am not sure what I am going to do. Not sure if I will be able to help myself.

----------


## lucent

> Its not that a lot of us are sleeping, it is that a lot of us almost died last time. We fought our freaking guts out. Between June 2007 and September 2008, I probably worked about 60 to 70 hrs a week on the campaign. My business and professional life suffered, my family suffered, my finances suffered. All three areas of my life were almost decimated last time. Was it worth it? Hell yes! Can I do that every three years and survive. No. 
> 
> Last time it was all guerrilla war fare. This time we are going to have to win the conventional way. Last time we broke our backs plowing and seeding the field. And I have been so pleased to see it grow. Now Ron needs to harvest it. 
> 
> That being said if RP wins Iowa. I am not sure what I am going to do. Not sure if I will be able to help myself.


Call from home is quite easy to do.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

I think that the moneybombs are not doing as well because the campaign has been well financed from the start. A lot of people didn't even know who Ron was until November-December. So people are donating but just not in a one day period because the campaign cannot afford to wait for moneybombs to have a 6 million boost

----------


## BLS

I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.

After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.

They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.

However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.

----------


## robertwerden

The word sleeper agent reminds me of the words secret millionaire. I think we need to focus on converting people and not pie in the sky dreams of a miracle showing some time later when we really need it.

----------


## InTradePro

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.






Watch the above video and connect with others doing it. It will lift your spirits once you get into it.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.


I'd say the writing is on the wall. The campaign is polling where we need to be and they're summoning ~500 activists to IA for nothing less than a good showing. You can't reasonably say that they aren't or have been doing everything that is worthwhile to pull this off. But, far be it from me to spend other peoples' money.

----------


## walt

> Its not that a lot of us are sleeping, it is that a lot of us almost died last time. We fought our freaking guts out. Between June 2007 and September 2008, I probably worked about 60 to 70 hrs a week on the campaign. My business and professional life suffered, my family suffered, my finances suffered. All three areas of my life were almost decimated last time. Was it worth it? Hell yes! Can I do that every three years and survive. No. 
> 
> Last time it was all guerrilla war fare. This time we are going to have to win the conventional way. Last time we broke our backs plowing and seeding the field. And I have been so pleased to see it grow. Now Ron needs to harvest it. 
> 
> That being said if RP wins Iowa. I am not sure what I am going to do. Not sure if I will be able to help myself.


It's more than just that, the big campaign is disrespecting the 2007 and 2008 people in many ways which is bizarre.

----------


## psi2941

i have to say i'm one of those people, i spend hours at my local ron paul office making phone calls in 2007 and standing in the cold waving ron paul signs and donated during the money bombs. this year i only spend my time on ronpaulforums.com and donated 0.




> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


i'm with you, i wasted 500 dollars last year. i was a college student to at the time, so 500 was alot. but this year is just different.

edit: side note, i had a 4x8 sign front of my house my neighbors were going like wtf?

----------


## milo10

Interesting stories.

Keep in mind, too, the economy is much worse now than it was in 2007.  I made double then what I make today.

Anyway, to get back to the OP, this is not a marathon, but a sprint.  If we can take Iowa and see our way through to NH, a lot of the harder working activists will be pleased to know that this campaign could easily double or even triple in terms of volunteers by the end of January.

----------


## Nate-ForLiberty

The only good thing to take from this thread is that our current numbers seem to not include some 2007 supporters, meaning our support base has definitely grown. 

For the few of you waiting for Iowa....

you quit after one campaign. Ron Paul hasn't quit in 40 years. Our children will never experience Liberty if we quit because we got a bad taste in our mouth after one loss. Or two losses, or any loss. There is only one way to go here.

----------


## walt

> Interesting stories.
> 
> Keep in mind, too, the economy is much worse now than it was in 2007.  I made double then what I make today.
> 
> Anyway, to get back to the OP, this is not a marathon, but a sprint.  If we can take Iowa and see our way through to NH, a lot of the harder working activists will be pleased to know that this campaign could easily double or even triple in terms of volunteers by the end of January.


As a side note, I really wish there was a side board on here to allow people to share stories like yours so we could lift each other up and make each other more successful. I fall in the underemployed / not fully utilized as a consultant category - used to be full-time business leader...

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Seems that the sleeper agents in IA and NH now don't register in the polls that show Ron doing better than ever before. I presume they supposedly live in the not-so-important states and feel they aren't as important while perhaps not understanding what they can do to help in this campaign. Point is, will these core 'agents' donate money and activism anytime soon where it helps to boost our early state strategy or do whatever they do.. It never crossed my mind for a milisecond to play this sleeper agent bullcrap when this campaign started all the while the "Let it not be said that we did nothing" was always fresh in my mind. The results are staring folks in the face now, if they don't galvanize people until down the line, then fine.

----------


## affa

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


he's doing far better this time.  and he needs your support.


re: moneybombs -- they were 'new' back then. that's why they made more.  it'll be harder this time around, even with a bigger base.

----------


## RipperNT

Just found out who Ron Paul was probably 6 months ago. Just have been so apathetic to politics in general just for the fact that it seems like the elections are a fraud, and more about who has the most money, vs who has the best ideas. As an American can't think anything worse. Think i'm a good example of a NEW Ron Paul supporter. In 2008 i didn't care, and had a nice paying job, no real worries about losing it, mortgage, etc. Now these last 4 years and more importantly last 2 years have been horrid to say the least. Still have the same job but working 60 hrs a week, with no raise in 2 years, health insurance up 200% with a huge deductible. Just living expenses I can no longer live decently even with my wage. House is more or less lost 40,000 dollars worth of it's value and now i'm trying to get out of it, and the only way is a short sale, etc since everything else in the area is in the toilet. F Dodd-Frank. I manage kids coming out of college with 60,000 dollars worth of debt and the only job that most can get are temp jobs at 12 bucks an hour with no benefits, and just see them pretty much destroyed. Just this country is dieing! Never thought I would ever be that guy that said this country sucks but it has sucked bad, and has really been even worse for people of the next generation below mine. I'm 29 now so maybe it is time to get on board. Think there are allot of people like me and maybe the man has met his moment. I have never had a politician, coach, teacher that I have supported so much than Dr Paul because he has said everything that he wants to do with the country, and he explains it. Iowa win is going to be huge, and I have donated to everything I can, and will give at minimum 300 dollars to the money bomb and will try to even pick up extra shift over the holidays just so I can give more! You see allot of media personalities just waiting for this moment.

----------


## yeshuaisiam

I'm going to be honest too, I have not donated large.  I donated small to let my voice be heard.  $5 per money bomb.   Last campaign I donated much larger.  

First I'll explain the money bombs.  If you want 4 & 6 million money bombs, you can't do them every 3 - 4 weeks.  People need time to recharge their finances.   The money bombs then had MULTIPLE youtube videos made about them (very well done ones at that) and there was passion behind them.

Now, that's not saying that these don't have passion, they do.... but there are also many more of them.

The bottom line is this, I see it as if Ron has the support its time for other people to spend their money too.   I've spent a lot of my families money that we really could not afford but stretched the budget to do so.   My voice is still there, I comment ALL OVER the internet promoting Paul & his ideals.  

Now if he wins Iowa, I think many "sleepers" like myself will wake up and say "we are no longer demoralized".  

I  must admit the media coverage of late is shocking.  Hannity is actually being nice amongst several other reporters.  CBS is not though.... We'll see. I mean Rush is liking Ron Paul?  Wow!  )   

Let's see how he does in Iowa & New Hampshire.  Even if it is VERY close in Iowa, I think many sleepers will press hard.   I am there in spirit, there in work, and will be there in money if there is a chance.

----------


## milo10

> As a side note, I really wish there was a side board on here to allow people to share stories like yours so we could lift each other up and make each other more successful. I fall in the underemployed / not fully utilized as a consultant category - used to be full-time business leader...


That's a really intriguing idea!

----------


## eric4186

the OP is absolutely right, and I am definitely one of those "sleeper agents". I'm back now after seeing the amazing poll numbers of last week. In 07-08 our hope hinged on that we thought our grassroots internet effort wasn't being reflected in the polling...turned out that wasn't the case. but this time everything is different. We've been in 3rd-4th the whole season and are now breaking into frontrunner status. A couple more polls reflecting Paul in 1st and 2nd in Iowa and New Hampshire and I'll be going all out trying to do anything possible to help this campaign because it really is possible this time, even the media is acknowledging it.

This is my first post on these forums since the 08 campaign, and I think we can really do this. Just imagine the look on the faces of all those who said "he could never win" if he were to take Iowa.

----------


## lx43

> This was probably the biggest mistake we made in 2007 and continue (to an extent) to make this cycle.  It's only since BTO that there's been a concerted effort to get a fraking mailing list together.


Yeah and we need their money to.  I know several people who supported RP in 2007/2008 that are doctors that gave money to his campaign then but they have not been contacted again.   They are focused now on anybody but Obama.

----------


## walt

> That's a really intriguing idea!


Feel free to post it in the forums suggestions section down at the bottom then with a link to this thread.  

I do think we need to show the world that we can work together to migrate each other to a better place on the other side. Voting to throw out old systems without confidence that the other side will be better is hard for everyone. I think this is especially true with women voters which tend to lean towards safety.

----------


## J_White

What we can do now is phone from home, and go door to door. or make a small group and go to a neaby mall, or sports complex or the market or the swimming pool and talk to people. we need everything now. if we miss this chance, the media will have the last laugh.

----------


## milo10

Actually, this is a really important question:

What is the campaign doing in order to attract big money donators?

And before anyone falls prey to the notion that only big govt candidates awarding handouts can attract the big money investors, what is it worth to a rich investor or corporation to have no capital gains, or a reduced corporate income tax, or reduced regulation?  Are there outlets for people to legally and ethically donate into the 5 figures?

Would Ron consider going on some free-market friendly investment shows followed by big money and follow up an interview with a request for donations?  I am familiar with King World News and Financial Sense, but no doubt there are plenty of others.  Eric King regularly interviews billionaires and near-billionaires like Eric Sprott and Jim Sinclair on his show, and they see it as worth their time.

I tend to think the whole gold and silver crowd (Mike Maloney, David Morgan, James Turk, and others) would be very supportive in terms of interviews/requests for donations.

I'm just throwing out ideas here.  The important thing is the overall direction of attracting people who can make significant donations, and do it because they believe in the message and because Ron can win.

----------


## Ball

I can't donate as much as I did last go 'round. I haven't experienced that end of the recession the economists keep talking about.

I donated $50 to the blackout money bomb because I was so pissed at the MIC-owned MSM and it was my only outlet. I fear that we're going to bomb Iran soon, and for the same BS lies that we went into Iraq for, but what am I to do? The MIC signs a lot of checks and with that they own the people. Every click has ardent war mongers. Listen to so-called Christian radio. You can practically hear the sabers rattling. 

Even if Ron gets elected, do you think the MIC is going to give up all that money? Every time business is just a *little* slow we invade another country. We bomb Iraq to repurpose the cold war. We bomb the balkans to save NATO. We bomb every time peace threatens. Madness, I tell you, and Americans are lapping it up.

*wring fist*

----------


## All Ways

I as well have been watching Paul as I was very financially generous last campaign, but I  have been very reluctant to believe there were any sane americans out there when McCain beat out Ron Paul. I felt like Paul just abandonned me!  But I want to thank this community, and many others that I have been reading while sitting on the sidelines, being very skeptical that the community would just be silenced.  Viewing the results over the past few months I now really do believe there is a chance again, I actually registered, instead of reading as just a guest. 
You will be happy to know that I have decided to give full quarterly max to Paul($2500.00) and help  financially with small projects organized by the foot soldiers of liberty.  I found 3 projects here so far that I agree with, and have pumped a few hundred towards them.  I've talked to a few of my other friends but they are still not willing yet, but if he wins I it would really make it alot easier for me.  

Good Job!

----------


## CaptUSA

Thank you all who have shared your open thoughts here.  I really appreciate your honesty.

The good news is that your efforts last campaign were not in vain.  YOU are the ones who kept Ron Paul alive!  If it weren't for you, Ron wouldn't be running this year and wouldn't be doing so well.  I'll admit that last time around, the reason I didn't get on board was because I didn't think enough people like you existed.  But I was wrong.  

It's great to know that we have so many new people floating the boat, but if we could get you guys back on board - even if it is just before Iowa, you will be doing a great service to liberty.  I can't thank you enough for what you guys did last time around.  I hope you can at least see to it to put forth half the effort.  If you do, Ron Paul will win and we'll be on our way to restoring the Constitution.  What can we do to get you back _before_ Iowa?

----------


## trey4sports

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> *
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.*
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


I'm glad to see you're coming around. Secondly, i would just advise that the earlier you donate the more effective it is. If you donate now, after seeing signs of a strong possible finish in Iowa you may be the camel that breaks the Iowan's back (if you get my flow). Which in turn provides even more momentum for NH and later states. 




> Just found out who Ron Paul was probably 6 months ago. Just have been so apathetic to politics in general just for the fact that it seems like the elections are a fraud, and more about who has the most money, vs who has the best ideas. As an American can't think anything worse. Think i'm a good example of a NEW Ron Paul supporter. In 2008 i didn't care, and had a nice paying job, no real worries about losing it, mortgage, etc. Now these last 4 years and more importantly last 2 years have been horrid to say the least. Still have the same job but working 60 hrs a week, with no raise in 2 years, health insurance up 200% with a huge deductible. Just living expenses I can no longer live decently even with my wage. House is more or less lost 40,000 dollars worth of it's value and now i'm trying to get out of it, and the only way is a short sale, etc since everything else in the area is in the toilet. F Dodd-Frank. I manage kids coming out of college with 60,000 dollars worth of debt and the only job that most can get are temp jobs at 12 bucks an hour with no benefits, and just see them pretty much destroyed. Just this country is dieing! Never thought I would ever be that guy that said this country sucks but it has sucked bad, and has really been even worse for people of the next generation below mine. I'm 29 now so maybe it is time to get on board. Think there are allot of people like me and *maybe the man has met his moment*. I have never had a politician, coach, teacher that I have supported so much than Dr Paul because he has said everything that he wants to do with the country, and he explains it. Iowa win is going to be huge, and I have donated to everything I can, and will give at minimum 300 dollars to the money bomb and will try to even pick up extra shift over the holidays just so I can give more! You see allot of media personalities just waiting for this moment.


amen.




> Actually, this is a really important question:
> 
> What is the campaign doing in order to attract big money donators?
> 
> And before anyone falls prey to the notion that only big govt candidates awarding handouts can attract the big money investors, what is it worth to a rich investor or corporation to have no capital gains, or a reduced corporate income tax, or reduced regulation?  Are there outlets for people to legally and ethically donate into the 5 figures?
> 
> Would Ron consider going on some free-market friendly investment shows followed by big money and follow up an interview with a request for donations?  I am familiar with King World News and Financial Sense, but no doubt there are plenty of others.  Eric King regularly interviews billionaires and near-billionaires like Eric Sprott and Jim Sinclair on his show, and they see it as worth their time.
> 
> I tend to think the whole gold and silver crowd (Mike Maloney, David Morgan, James Turk, and others) would be very supportive in terms of interviews/requests for donations.
> ...


would  love to see Ron get connected with the uber wealthy commodity and investment crowd. Surely they have money to invest.

----------


## sofia

Some of the replies to this thread do indeed confirm the premise of my original post. I'm going to redouble my efforts up until Iowa. I think this SuperBomb mailer coupled with the phone banking are secret weapons that may shock the Establishment.

----------


## Rafi

> i have to say i'm one of those people, i spend hours at my local ron paul office making phone calls in 2007 and standing in the cold waving ron paul signs and donated during the money bombs. this year i only spend my time on ronpaulforums.com and donated 0.
> 
> 
> i'm with you, i wasted 500 dollars last year. i was a college student to at the time, so 500 was alot. but this year is just different.
> 
> edit: side note, i had a 4x8 sign front of my house my neighbors were going like wtf?


All you guys that are disappointed from 08 as if you "lost", stop it. I wasn't around in 08, I didn't know anything about Paul. But because you were so energized back then I joined you this year and learned about it. You didn't lose. You planted the seeds. Now's the time to finish the job! No money was wasted last time. It was money to spread consciousness. Not win the election. You've spread the consciousness. Now win the election!

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> the OP is absolutely right, and I am definitely one of those "sleeper agents". I'm back now after seeing the amazing poll numbers of last week. In 07-08 our hope hinged on that we thought our grassroots internet effort wasn't being reflected in the polling...turned out that wasn't the case. but this time everything is different. We've been in 3rd-4th the whole season and are now breaking into frontrunner status. A couple more polls reflecting Paul in 1st and 2nd in Iowa and New Hampshire and I'll be going all out trying to do anything possible to help this campaign because it really is possible this time, even the media is acknowledging it.
> 
> This is my first post on these forums since the 08 campaign, and I think we can really do this. Just imagine the look on the faces of all those who said "he could never win" if he were to take Iowa.


Welcome back!

----------


## Pete Kay

I've been a very passive supporter this go around. Last time I sent $1200 dollars to Ron Paul, which was a massive deal for me, since I had never even donated to a candidate before. I haven't sent any money yet for this 2012 campaign. Last time I was humiliated by Ron Paul's showing in Iowa and New Hampshire, because like many other supporters, I deluded myself into thinking that the polls were wrong and that Ron Paul was actually going to win. Back then, I was a bit of a Ron Paul zealot and I burned a lot of bridges with my actions. I've avoided throwing my support fully behind him this time, because I need to see that he is actually gaining traction, which I see that he is now. I've been impressed with the quality of his tv ads and the way that he's run his campaign, but I really need to see him asserting himself more in the debates and clarifying his message. 

Bottom line: I want Ron Paul to start acting more like a top tier candidate and stop making it so easy for others to dismiss him. That's really what he needs more than anything: to project an winning attitude; to act like a leader. When he does that, I and many others will support him fully. If he wins Iowa, that would be great, but it will be for naught if he doesn't embrace the idea that he can and will be President.

----------


## Eric21ND

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


So you're phone banking tomorrow then? 

Everything we did in 2007 wasn't wasted, it laid the groundwork for our efforts today and we gained valuable experience since many of us were political newbies.  You don't run a marathon and give up when the finish line is within sight, we're on the verge of winning Iowa which will rock the entire country and wake up millions!  It's time to buck up son.

----------


## Eric21ND

> The only good thing to take from this thread is that our current numbers seem to not include some 2007 supporters, meaning our support base has definitely grown. 
> 
> For the few of you waiting for Iowa....
> 
> you quit after one campaign. Ron Paul hasn't quit in 40 years. Our children will never experience Liberty if we quit because we got a bad taste in our mouth after one loss. Or two losses, or any loss. There is only one way to go here.


Well stated.  Anybody that isn't helping right now doesn't get an invite to the after party when we win Iowa....no sir

----------


## SL89

OMG. "Now that Ron Paul is making headlines again I am back!" What a bunch of "fill in word":
We are fighting for LIBERTY here. I would care less if we have someone on these forums that thinks his $500 was wasted. RP himself said we are to keep fighting for liberty despite the outcome.
Yes, the OP is right, unfortunately. 

I am glad people are "back". Shame on them for leaving in the first place. This was NEVER a campaign to get a celebrity in the White House.  We want and need RP in the White House to save the country. Nothing more and nothing less. ( oh! he lost and is too old for '12....blah blah) I am sick of the weakness. We are in the fight for our Republic!

("Oh, I spent 2500$ and stood in the rain waving a sign and the people didn't vote for my man, I give up")  These are the same people that will never stand up for their individual rights.  That ducked out when we needed them most. Sorry, I don't get.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> I've been a very passive supporter this go around. Last time I sent $1200 dollars to Ron Paul, which was a massive deal for me, since I had never even donated to a candidate before. I haven't sent any money yet for this 2012 campaign. Last time I was humiliated by Ron Paul's showing in Iowa and New Hampshire, because like many other supporters, I deluded myself into thinking that the polls were wrong and that Ron Paul was actually going to win. Back then, I was a bit of a Ron Paul zealot and I burned a lot of bridges with my actions. I've avoided throwing my support fully behind him this time, because I need to see that he is actually gaining traction, which I see that he is now. I've been impressed with the quality of his tv ads and the way that he's run his campaign, but I really need to see him asserting himself more in the debates and clarifying his message. 
> 
> Bottom line: I want Ron Paul to start acting more like a top tier candidate and stop making it so easy for others to dismiss him. That's really what he needs more than anything: to project an winning attitude; to act like a leader. When he does that, I and many others will support him fully. If he wins Iowa, that would be great, but it will be for naught if he doesn't embrace the idea that he can and will be President.


Check the Face the Nation interview, that's a winning attitude.

----------


## affa

It's understandable that people felt bulldozed 4 years ago.  We all did.  

But it's not 4 years ago.

1) The Dems got their 'anti-war' candidate, and a great many of them are disillusioned with him because he turned out to be more of the same.  Those that aren't staunch Dems (the Independents, especially) will gather behind Paul if we continue to reach out to them.

2) Last time he was constantly ridiculed for his beliefs.  This time? The other candidates are stealing his positions!  I mean, seriously, auditing the Fed is now a talking point!  This is huge!  

3)  People are 4 years sicker of endless war, endless bombings.

4)  The other candidates are imploding with gaffes one after the other.  We couldn't ask for a better chain of events.

Forget losing in 2008 --- we've changed the game.   We've changed the conversation.

This is ours to win.   But we need you 'sleepers' back.  We really do.   Stop feeling sorry for yourself in regards to going out on a limb in 2008 and feeling burnt - and instead, feel victorious.  Because 2008 allows 2012.

Ron Paul, more than ever, needs you in his camp.

----------


## low preference guy

> It's understandable that people felt bulldozed 4 years ago.  We all did.  
> 
> But it's not 4 years ago.
> 
> 1) The Dems got their 'anti-war' candidate, and a great many of them are disillusioned with him because he turned out to be more of the same.  Those that aren't staunch Dems (the Independents, especially) will gather behind Paul if we continue to reach out to them.
> 
> 2) Last time he was constantly ridiculed for his beliefs.  This time? The other candidates are stealing his positions!  I mean, seriously, auditing the Fed is now a talking point!  This is huge!  
> 
> 3)  People are 4 years sicker of endless war, endless bombings.
> ...


true!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I hadn't even heard of Ron Paul before this year.  Just sayin'.

----------


## ProBlue33

A win in Iowa will mobilize a lot of people for action, both in terms of cash and enthusiasm, those demoralized to quit by the 2008 election cycle will return, they will want to be a part of this again. And if you thought Ron Paul owned the net in 2008, wait and see what a 2012 primary win does.

----------


## ChrisDixon

There are a lot of supporters out there from 2008 who haven't joined in either, I've encountered many here in Maine. I get the same line a lot, "We donated, we sacrificed energy, and went all in, only to find out Ron didn't want to win." Many people felt betrayed when word got around that Ron didn't want to win and was just spreading a message. I had a conservative talk show host out here who strongly supported Paul before, tell me about people putting their house down to give to Paul, about people cleaning out their bank accounts to give to Paul. A lot of stories about people going all in. Only to find out he wasn't trying.

A lot of supporters from last time around are alienated. Although I personally joined on late in the game last time and missed a lot, in looking back, I have to say the campaign was less than impressive. No offense to Ron, he woke me up along with much of America.

But my point is, there are still a lot of skeptical supporters out there. An Iowa victory would solidify so much. It would communicate that Paul is serious about winning, that the campaign is legitimate, and we're all going all in for this one. The momentum from Iowa will lead into New Hampshire and we'll likely win there. That will bring a lot of those alienated supporters back into the fold and we'll experience a surge.

That surge, and the surge of people who hold out simply because he "can't win" now joining in, will lead to a huge burst of energy. It will be huge.

We win Iowa, we win the nomination. And if we don't secure the nomination, the GOP will fall apart. After an Iowa victory, by the time the nominee is picked, the Paul support will have surged and expanded. They will make the GOP pay by holding out or going third party, or leaving the party altogether. It will be a disaster for the GOP and a victory for liberty.

----------


## Birdlady

After the devastating loss (or really just finally accepting we had indeed lost), I went to sleep too. I made a few posts here or there on this forum, but I was still angry. I wasn't mad at RP himself, but I was not happy with A LOT of things. C4L ticked me off too. 

So for years I just did nothing to be honest. Then I think one of my friends on FB posted a video to one of Ron Paul's early debate performances in Iowa and I was just blown away. WOW. But...still I was hesitant. He's not in it to win it, so why waste my time and money. 

The day Ron Paul said he was not going to seek reelection in his district is the day I came out of sleeper agent status. I knew that he was serious this time. Last go around that seat in the house was more important to him than the presidency and it made me angry at times. It gave him an out, but not this time. 

The campaign this time is completely different than last time. Just look at the fruits of their labors. Look at the ads they have created. Don't let your past gripes and last election loss somehow justify it is ok to sit on the side lines. Because, it is not ok. You guys are wimps and sore losers. Stop living in the past for goodness sakes. 

Ron Paul is going into retirement after this and I don't see anyone else in the wings with the record, character, integrity and experience that Ron Paul has. 

*Remember it isn't about YOU. It is about getting our country back for our future generations.

"In the beginning of a change the patriot is a scarce man, and brave, and hated and scorned. When his cause succeeds, the timid join him, for then it costs nothing to be a patriot."* 

Good things already have happened! Why wait for Iowa? I mean that's when the timid will join because then it will be a lot easier to join. Do you want to be known as the timid? I challenge some of you to step up to the plate here. We need you now.

----------


## seapilot

I concur with a few of the others that posted from the 07-08 campaign. Many good people put their heart and soul into that campaign that had never ever before been politically active.  I gave the max in 07, was a delegate, went to the state convention, phone banked, worked at the state headquarters, got ran off at a local post office for handing out slim jims and plastered a town with RP signs the night before the primary vote. 

Many believed their dedicated support would win him the nomination, then reality sunk in after Iowa and NH with McCain of all people getting the nomination. After that I think a lot of people went into survival mode as it was known the economy would soon collapse (it did) and things were going to get a lot worse with Obama.


After RP got second in Ames I woke up and started paying  close attention again, then gave to the BTO. I admit I was disappointed that NOv 5 was shunned as a Money bomb day. I believe it would have helped bring in more money from the Old Guard (07-08 people) and get some more involved again. The Tea Party money bomb will likely bring more in.

There is no doubt many sleepers are out there and they are paying attention. Some are waking up with the new poll numbers and as others mentioned waiting for a win in Iowa before they get emotionally involved again. An Iowa win would likely bring most of them back in as well as thousands of new people that begin to notice RP.

I recently decided I could not sit on the sidelines any longer after the recent Iowa polls came out showing that there is a real shot at winning in Iowa. I am going to continue volunteering with the phone banking.

----------


## Pete Kay

> There are a lot of supporters out there from 2008 who haven't joined in either, I've encountered many here in Maine. I get the same line a lot, "We donated, we sacrificed energy, and went all in, only to find out Ron didn't want to win." Many people felt betrayed when word got around that Ron didn't want to win and was just spreading a message. I had a conservative talk show host out here who strongly supported Paul before, tell me about people putting their house down to give to Paul, about people cleaning out their bank accounts to give to Paul. A lot of stories about people going all in. Only to find out he wasn't trying.
> 
> A lot of supporters from last time around are alienated. Although I personally joined on late in the game last time and missed a lot, in looking back, I have to say the campaign was less than impressive. No offense to Ron, he woke me up along with much of America.
> 
> But my point is, there are still a lot of skeptical supporters out there. An Iowa victory would solidify so much. It would communicate that Paul is serious about winning, that the campaign is legitimate, and we're all going all in for this one. The momentum from Iowa will lead into New Hampshire and we'll likely win there. That will bring a lot of those alienated supporters back into the fold and we'll experience a surge.
> 
> That surge, and the surge of people who hold out simply because he "can't win" now joining in, will lead to a huge burst of energy. It will be huge.
> 
> We win Iowa, we win the nomination. And if we don't secure the nomination, the GOP will fall apart. After an Iowa victory, by the time the nominee is picked, the Paul support will have surged and expanded. They will make the GOP pay by holding out or going third party, or leaving the party altogether. It will be a disaster for the GOP and a victory for liberty.


Your assessment is spot on. It's not that many of the 2008 supporters gave up because Ron Paul didn't win. It's that we were disillusioned because he didn't act like he even wanted to win. I was really unsure for most of this campaign about his level of commitment towards actually winning. I'm starting to believe again that he can win this. I want to feel that Ron Paul believes it too.

----------


## justatrey

Saying you will wait to donate until after Ron Paul wins Iowa is analogous to a football team saying they will get better players, but only if they first win the Super Bowl. Or how about I'll go on a diet and exercise, but only after I've lost 100 pounds.

Don't we see the problem with this thinking? He can't win Iowa if we aren't donating!

I was devastated after 2008 as well. But we must remind ourselves that Ron Paul will not be running for president ever again. This is it; if we drop the ball now there won't be another chance.

----------


## Revolution9

> Its not that a lot of us are sleeping, it is that a lot of us almost died last time. We fought our freaking guts out. Between June 2007 and September 2008, I probably worked about 60 to 70 hrs a week on the campaign. My business and professional life suffered, my family suffered, my finances suffered. All three areas of my life were almost decimated last time. Was it worth it? Hell yes! Can I do that every three years and survive. No. 
> 
> Last time it was all guerrilla war fare. This time we are going to have to win the conventional way. Last time we broke our backs plowing and seeding the field. And I have been so pleased to see it grow. Now Ron needs to harvest it. 
> 
> That being said if RP wins Iowa. I am not sure what I am going to do. Not sure if I will be able to help myself.


That was where I was too. I had to back off RPF and get a new gear shifting. Wasn't sure what would happen to the work we all did back in the day but it seems to have paid off nicely. 

Rev9

----------


## Warrior_of_Freedom

I'm confident. He has like 6x the support this year.

----------


## Revolution9

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


Without your 2100 USD we would not have donators today. I remember you from back then.

Rev9

----------


## ProBlue33

This thread is very interesting, it reveals the emotionality of the 2007/2008 supporter, I have to say I have been disappointed with the money bombs thus far, Dec 16 will be the real test, we need 7 million that day.

----------


## ChrisDixon

> Your assessment is spot on. It's not that many of the 2008 supporters gave up because Ron Paul didn't win. It's that we were disillusioned because he didn't act like he even wanted to win. I was really unsure for most of this campaign about his level of commitment towards actually winning. I'm starting to believe again that he can win this. I want to feel that Ron Paul believes it too.


This conservative talk show host had told me supposedly someone with the last campaign admitted that Paul wasn't running with the intent to win, but rather just was using the campaign as a platform for his ideas. And I've heard similar points from multiple people. This same guy told me about people who put their houses down to contribute to Paul, as well as others who cleaned out their savings and poured it into the campaign. Only to find out he wasn't actually in it to win it. That really hurt a lot of people. It would me too.

I believe Paul is sincere about winning this time. But a lot of people still need to be convinced. An Iowa victory, leading to a New Hampshire victory, will prove the point to them. And most, if not all, will be back in the saddle.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> This thread is very interesting, it reveals the emotionality of the 2007/2008 supporter, I have to say I have been disappointed with the money bombs thus far, Dec 16 will be the real test, we need 7 million that day.


Early money is always better than late money.  People should donate any time they can, not stockpile it for a certain day.

----------


## trey4sports

> This thread is very interesting, it reveals the emotionality of the 2007/2008 supporter, I have to say I have been disappointed with the money bombs thus far, Dec 16 will be the real test, we need 7 million that day.



then you're going to be very disappointed. I'm looking for about 2 to MAYBE 3 million.

----------


## ChrisDixon

> then you're going to be very disappointed. I'm looking for about 2 to MAYBE 3 million.


That's still pretty optimistic. I don't see anything touching 2 million before Iowa.

----------


## seapilot

> Early money is always better than late money.  People should donate any time they can, not stockpile it for a certain day.


That is true but money bombs were more about everyone getting motivated together around an event. I believe if all the Old Guard donated on that day it would help break 7 million. The polls stay consistent for RP in Iowa and NH it will be a big day.

----------


## Birdlady

There is no good reason to not join us. Everything I have read so far are just excuses to make yourself feel better. The past is the past. Those of us in 2007/2008 laid the groundwork for what has happened today. It wasn't for nothing, but if you continue to sit on the side lines and wait around for others to do the work now, it will be for nothing!

*Why are you punishing Ron Paul with your inactivity? What exactly are you trying to prove here?* I think some of you were expecting RP to do terribly, so you could say it was OK not to join this time around. Now that he is actually in the running, you've raised the bar that he has to win Iowa for you to join. It is bull. 

Stop being selfish. Plain and simple. Suck it up already, dry your tears from 4 years ago and let's get winning.  If you don't have the money this time around (I don't), then volunteer in other ways.

I've said my piece now. I have utmost respect for everyone from 2007, but your stubbornness is not helping now. It is actually being detrimental.

----------


## walt

> Bottom line: I want Ron Paul to start acting more like a top tier candidate and stop making it so easy for others to dismiss him. That's really what he needs more than anything: to project an winning attitude; to act like a leader. When he does that, I and many others will support him fully. If he wins Iowa, that would be great, but it will be for naught if he doesn't embrace the idea that he can and will be President.


While one part of me hears what you are saying, another part of me asks if it's fair (or even realistic) to ask a 76 yo man who's been running an educational campaign for 30 years to shift messaging in short order...

on the other hand the younger people running the campaign are a different story....they need to change the things that aren't Ron himself and aren't doing it nearly fast enough...

----------


## 69360

> This thread is very interesting, it reveals the emotionality of the 2007/2008 supporter, I have to say I have been disappointed with the money bombs thus far, Dec 16 will be the real test, we need 7 million that day.


You're going to be disappointed then. It'll bring in the same as the others maybe a million possibly 2 million

The money bomb concept isn't new any more. There are more of them and the economy sucks, people don't have money.

----------


## Bergie Bergeron

> There is no good reason to not join us. Everything I have read so far are just excuses to make yourself feel better. The past is the past. Those of us in 2007/2008 laid the groundwork for what has happened today. It wasn't for nothing, but if you continue to sit on the side lines and wait around for others to do the work now, it will be for nothing!
> 
> *Why are you punishing Ron Paul with your inactivity? What exactly are you trying to prove here?* I think some of you were expecting RP to do terribly, so you could say it was OK not to join this time around. Now that he is actually in the running, you've raised the bar that he has to win Iowa for you to join. It is bull. 
> 
> Stop being selfish. Plain and simple. Suck it up already, dry your tears from 4 years ago and let's get winning.  If you don't have the money this time around (I don't), then volunteer in other ways.
> 
> I've said my piece now. I have utmost respect for everyone from 2007, but your stubbornness is not helping now. It is actually being detrimental.


This.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"It's not that a lot of us are sleeping, it is that a lot of us almost died last time. We fought our freaking guts out. Between June 2007 and September 2008, I probably worked about 60 to 70 hrs a week on the campaign. My business and professional life suffered, my family suffered, my finances suffered. All three areas of my life were almost decimated last time. Was it worth it? Hell yes! Can I do that every three years and survive. No. Last time it was all guerrilla warfare. This time we are going to have to win the conventional way. Last time we broke our backs plowing and seeding the field. And I have been so pleased to see it grow. Now Ron needs to harvest it.
That being said if RP wins Iowa. I am not sure what I am going to do. Not sure if I will be able to help myself. "
_
I think this statement speaks for a lot of us who got involved back in 2007.

----------


## FA.Hayek

> Saying you will wait to donate until after Ron Paul wins Iowa is analogous to a football team saying they will get better players, but only if they first win the Super Bowl. Or how about I'll go on a diet and exercise, but only after I've lost 100 pounds.
> 
> Don't we see the problem with this thinking? He can't win Iowa if we aren't donating!
> 
> I was devastated after 2008 as well. But we must remind ourselves that Ron Paul will not be running for president ever again. This is it; if we drop the ball now there won't be another chance.


So true! I was like many others devasted in 08.. Many of us poured our hearts out into the campaign. But none of that went to waste! We planted the seeds for a Rand Paul win and a more successful campaign this time around. We just cannot wait for the Iowa win to get serious, the time to get serious was months ago!!
We need all of you to help Ron get 1st in Iowa!!! 
Please wake up people, the time to act is now

----------


## SL89

Thanks, Birdlady!! Much more calm than my last post.

----------


## Badger Paul

_"It's that we were disillusioned because he didn't act like he even wanted to win. I was really unsure for most of this campaign about his level of commitment towards actually winning."
_
That's because he never expected it to amount to anything. When it did I'm sure he was surprised by as anyone. Unfortunately the campaign could never make the transition from being "educational" to "serious". For the most part the grassroots was the campaign for almost all of 2007 and when an organization was attempted to be put in place with all the money we raised, it was done haphazardly and caused much trouble needlessly   I think it has become a more serious endeavor now judging by their planning, the number of stops to key states, organization and sophistication. With actual success in terms of winning a state or two, it will cause an excitement which encourage more to join up or start again.

----------


## pinkmandy

I guess I'm a sleeper. Not as active here anymore, had to walk away months after the last election. The kind of bitterness and cynicism that festered inside of me wasn't healthy. I didn't like who I felt I was becoming. I have never felt such anger and disappointment simultaneously as did so many others and being here seemed to magnify those feelings a great deal. I'd guess most of us were going through similar emotional growth. It was a difficult thing to work through at the time, that realization that most people don't have a clue. I still can't turn on msm without setting off my gag reflex and I involuntarily roll my eyes every time I see an Obama hope/change or McCain/Palin sticker on someone's vehicle. 

I haven't shut up about Paul since then, though. I've continued educating, continued sharing information to anyone halfway willing to listen, my van is still covered in bumper stickers, as time permits I come here looking for new videos to share and I promote the money bombs to all my friends/family. But, I haven't been able to emotionally invest myself in the campaign as I did last time around. I just don't have the money or the energy. We're in the midst of a move while homeschooling 3 kids along with all the daily grind stuff that's a given for all families. We've had a lot of crap to deal with the past year and are finally, hopefully, coming to a place where I can feel settled again and have some energy to spare for other projects (like getting Paul elected). Right now, though, I just can't do more than I am doing and maintain my sanity. My plate is overflowing. 

I am thrilled with the way things are going. I get excited looking over the boards and seeing all the new members, all the energy. I have friends/family who are totally into Paul now and have had people strike up conversations about my bumperstickers. The "Ron Paul Was Right" one gets a lot of "yeah, he was, wasn't he?", I've seen people jotting down the site address for CFL at stoplights while looking through my rearview mirror and the one about getting in bed with govt and expecting the disease it spreads gets quite a few laughs. A lot has changed and people are more open to Paul's message. I see it and hear about it. I do want to be more active but can't right now. Maybe my life will be more settled in Jan/Feb but until then I'll lurk here from time to time and give all of you who are busting your arses right now kudos, much love and my gratitude. 

I will try to at least make a symbolic donation on the Dec 16 moneybomb. It is my birthday and perhaps I can get some to donate as a birthday present? And perhaps others short on cash could do the same- maybe ask for a donation as a Christmas gift?

----------


## Anti Federalist

<<<Been holding down the fort since before 2008.

This fight is measured in millennium.

----------


## ProBlue33

> You're going to be disappointed then. It'll bring in the same as the others maybe a million possibly 2 million
> 
> The money bomb concept isn't new any more. There are more of them and the economy sucks, people don't have money.


That will be very sad as this would be the last money bomb before the primary, but isn't there more supporters now ?
We need the sleepers up for the Tea Party money bomb. It's kind of too late after that.

----------


## TER

great thread

----------


## walt

Where are all of those arizona folks that spraypainted like everything in sight there?

----------


## RipperNT

> I hadn't even heard of Ron Paul before this year.  Just sayin'.


Honestly me neither but everyone I know now does!  

I'll be honest i've never seen such an amazing Grassroots org. You guys are changing the world. Everyone in 2008 you guys tried but I didn't open my eyes. My Eyes are wide open now.!

----------


## seapilot

> Where are all of those arizona folks that spraypainted like everything in sight there?


You mean these guys?

----------


## ProBlue33

> Honestly me neither but everyone I know now does!  
> 
> I'll be honest i've never seen such an amazing Grassroots org. You guys are changing the world. Everyone in 2008 you guys tried but I didn't open my eyes. My Eyes are wide open now.!


This comment is very interesting, I think Obamamania was blocking Ron Paul last time, that's gone this time around.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

I feel the frustration in not having the impact we had hoped for back in 2007/2008.

I can sort of understand if you're a mainstream voter who's sitting on the sidelines waiting to see who gets some momentum.

But as far as waiting to see whether or not Ron Paul wins Iowa when you're ALREADY a supporter...I just shake my head.

If you don't have money to donate:
-- Phone Bank  http://phone.ronpaul2012.com/  --  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yRZrBQHYWzI
-- Get a BUMPER STICKER and/or YARD SIGN
-- Spread the word over various internet forums if you aren't doing that already
-- Urge other supporters to come to the internet grassroots hubs -- www.ronpaulforums.com  AND  www.dailypaul.com  (there's probably a lot of supporters who aren't even aware of these two websites)
-- Read and study the issues so that you're prepared to win people over in one-on-one conversation
-- Change the name of your wireless router to something Ron Paul 2012 related
-- Prepare for hard times no matter what happens...especially if we don't have enough voters on our side to help turn the tide because of laziness and inaction

----------


## Crickett

> i have to say i'm one of those people, i spend hours at my local ron paul office making phone calls in 2007 and standing in the cold waving ron paul signs and donated during the money bombs. this year i only spend my time on ronpaulforums.com and donated 0.
> 
> 
> i'm with you, i wasted 500 dollars last year. i was a college student to at the time, so 500 was alot. but this year is just different.
> 
> edit: side note, i had a 4x8 sign front of my house my neighbors were going like wtf?


Ther money and effort you (all) put in before was NOT wasted. It helped plant a crapload of seeds. They have been growing. Give him money and what time you can give. It's happening..

----------


## SL89

OK, we are raising more money than before at this stage compared to last time, albeit without bombs. And the ones that had the balls to stick it through these last 4 years are pretty much legally maxed out. Time for the fence sitters to step up. Show your true colors.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Where are all of those arizona folks that spraypainted like everything in sight there?





> You mean these guys?


Some of them have been run off.

There is a pretty vocal contingent that has been saying all along during this campaign that you, your logos, your banners and your rowdy enthusiasm is *not* welcome.

The message was heard, loud and clear, play by the rules or STFU and GTFO.

So, a lot of them did. I know a few...

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I think that the moneybombs are not doing as well because the campaign has been well financed from the start. A lot of people didn't even know who Ron was until November-December. So people are donating but just not in a one day period because the campaign cannot afford to wait for moneybombs to have a 6 million boost


The campaign needs lots of money within the next few weeks, if they are going to be able to execute their planned strategy for Iowa and New Hampshire, leading up to the caucus/primary.  I'm not sure how or where the money is going to come from, but if anyone has any great ideas, now is the time.

----------


## ProBlue33

*CALLING ALL RON PAUL SLEEPERS IT'S TIME TO AWAKEN ! 
*

----------


## SL89

> Some of them have been run off.
> 
> There is a pretty vocal contingent that has been saying all along during this campaign that you, your logos, your banners and your rowdy enthusiasm is *not* welcome.
> 
> The message was heard, loud and clear, play by the rules or STFU and GTFO.
> 
> So, a lot of them did. I know a few...


Sad day, when they started frowning on this.... We need it back. This level of grass roots needs to kick in again....right about now

----------


## RipperNT

> This comment is very interesting, I think Obamamania was blocking Ron Paul last time, that's gone this time around.


That plus there was still that Iraq was just and we need to win, Afghanistan, and honestly I knew nothing about the Fed, etc. Now I feel like a total idiot for what I didn't know back then? I have never been politically active in my life, and was that guy that always said we are screwed either way so why vote. There are hundres of  thousands just like me. Now I see this country dieing and if I can aggregate Facebook posts, and tweets, and tell everyone I know I am. I'll donate as much as I can and praying that I am chosen to goto New Hampshire. Everyone knew Obama was going to win it. The guy raised 4 times as much money as the GOP and he was on every cover for months from Time to Woodworking mags. I voted against Obama and wasn't a fan of McCain. It was like stab wound or 12 gauge shotgun wound and I had to pick. These last two years have been horrid, and never underestimate the fact that this country is tired of these wars, and our houses are worthless! It's a powerfull thing when you believe in someone and their message. This year i'm voting for someone and something I believe in.

----------


## SL89

> The campaign needs lots of money within the next few weeks, if they are going to be able to execute their planned strategy for Iowa and New Hampshire, leading up to the caucus/primary.  I'm not sure how or where the money is going to come from, but if anyone has any great ideas, now is the time.


There has been a couple of threads on the fence sitters out there.....need to get them to recommit! A Ron Paul group with a penchant for the "extra ordinary", like in '07-'08 is called for.    Be an extremist and exercise your individual rights! Take what we learned in '08 and run with it. I am telling you all, this is our last chance to restore the Republic!

----------


## RipperNT

> Sad day, when they started frowning on this.... We need it back. This level of grass roots needs to kick in again....right about now


Wow never knew that all this was going on.

----------


## Adam West

I am an Australian and got turned onto Ron Paul in 2007 and immediately became addicted. Between the age of 7-23 I was raised in the States and have a deep affection for the people of America. I, like many of you, spent all my free time on this forum and did not sleep properly for months such was my passion for the Doctor. It was a severe blow to see Dr. Paul fall in the early primaries. Believe me, none of you want to experience this feeling. 

I have recently re-joined the fold, and find those old feelings returning. 

You would be well advised to invite the 2007 followers to this board as the intellect and creativity of many of those people was amazing, and let's face it, Ron will need all the help he can get to battle the forces of darkness that await him when the media, liberals and neo-cons realize he is the real McCoy and he and his supporters will not be marginalized.

Ron Paul changes your life forever. Hopefully the prodical sons/daughters of the Revolution will return.

----------


## CUnknown

Just speaking for myself here... I am as energized as I've ever been.  The thought of Ron winning Iowa is incredible and I can't stop thinking about it.

As far as the money bombs, I don't know why people say they haven't been as successful!  They are just spread out over a longer period of time.  By this time last go around, we just had 1 successful moneybomb, raising 4+ mil.  We're doing better this go-around, guys, not worse.  We've had many successful bombs, raising way over 4 mil in total.  Now, each one has not been as successful -- but I imagine in the '08 bombs, we had a lot of guys going all out for 1 or 2 bombs.  Now it's spread out more.  But so what?

If we do a 2 mil+ bomb pretty soon, we're right up there with last time in terms of total money raised in bombs.  Remember that the bombs after the Tea Party bomb last go around were all disappointments -- it's because we expect too much, people run out of money and others max out.  A 6 mil moneybomb is a truly historic event, and I think we're not appreciating it as much as we should.  It will probably stay the record for a very long time (at least in terms of purchasing power, lol, who knows how bad inflation will get).

This time last go around, I had no given anything to Ron at all.  No time, no money, nothing.  It's crazy to think about how late most of us got into the game last go around -- it was December '07 and the Tea Party bomb that made me into a Ron Paul activist.  This time around I've been doing much better (although I need to do more still).

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

Presently, if you read any article on the Internet discussing Ron Paul, there tend to be several pro-Ron Paul comments below the article.

I would find it hard to believe that ALL of these people commenting are already members of this forum and/or the dailypaul.

So, should we be using these articles and other internet forums (bodybuilding, racing, bowling, and other hobby-type forums) to recruit casual Ron Paul supporters to this forum and the dailypaul?  

Should this be done through private messaging on those other forums?
OR
Should we just tell the whole Internet about our presence?  
OR
Should we just continue to lay low?

Bottom line:  *The more hard-core supporters we have in the grassroots, the better - for activism, for creativity, for donations.*

----------


## ionlyknowy

Last go around in the 2007 campaign I was way more active and it ended up costing me my marriage. Then I hear the campaign was running an educational campaign and it made me sick. I know he is in it to win it this time and planned to donate for the teaparty MB. I agree that a November 5 th MB would have brought a lot of the old guard out of hiding. That was the MB that woke me up. Those nov 5th videos gave me chills. Everyone know that the '07 guys are still here and are reading the forums. Just this go around we have been more passive. But believe me I will waste another marriage for Paul if his polling numbers continue to be in the win range. '07 was truly amazing for what us old guys were able to come up with. I personally compiled 250,000 emails with another forum member and sent out a Paul newsletter then fielded any responses we got. Then i compiled 5,000 or so media contact emails and posted it in a thread so all could contact the media and request interviews etc. All the '07 guys please come back and be active. We are going to win this thing. But we need you guys back to push us over the edge.

----------


## speciallyblend

> There has been a couple of threads on the fence sitters out there.....need to get them to recommit! A Ron Paul group with a penchant for the "extra ordinary", like in '07-'08 is called for.    Be an extremist and exercise your individual rights! Take what we learned in '08 and run with it. I am telling you all, this is our last chance to restore the Republic!


if they are fence sitters after being involved last time and they still are not onboard. your better of recruiting other folks. If they do not get it yet. THEY ARE A WASTE OF TIME AND ENERGY and should be forced to send their money to obama! beyond me how the f they can say we are not gonna win or have grown 10X stronger  and we are gonna win. if they are a fence sitter push them off and move forward and do not waste a dime of time on the bums!!  pisses me the f off. especially after i invested everything i had last time and have even less now and have donated more this time then last. It is time they step up or shut up or go support obama,newt,romney,perry geez!

what are they saving their money for? a gary johnson or bob barr 3rd party run, sigh shakes my head!!

----------


## idiom

There is no doubt we still run these tubes.

2008 was devastating.

The counter-convention helped a lot but it wasn't enough. I was never mad at RP, he is what he is. I was mad at myself, that I hadn't done enough even though I had done all I could think of.  like Oscar Schindler realizing the stupid Nazi Party pin he was wearing was made of gold and could have been sold to help the effort.

But in 2009 I gave a copy of the manifesto to a girl I was interested in to up front how serious she was. She is all in too now 

I am so scared that what will experience what I felt in 2008. I am scared I will feel that again.

So I have resolved that she will not go through that. I am pushing harder and digging deeper than I ever thought possible in 2007. There isn't any other choice.

If we don't win this we aren't just looking at loss of liberty or freedom but idiots itching for a nuclear pissing match that could end in global thermonuclear war.

I also believe that the sacrifices of 2007/8 combined with global circumstance and Obama's unprecedented failure as a politician or even a governor are coming together to win this.

It was important in 2007, losing didn't take anything away. We don't don't yet know what freedom is worth. I am glad we are not freezing in some valley cleaning our guns this winter. We are still needed.


I am ready to bleed again. Are you?

----------


## Adam West

That's uncalled for mate. Why would you want to alienate others?

----------


## speciallyblend

> Sad day, when they started frowning on this.... We need it back. This level of grass roots needs to kick in again....right about now


if they left because of that. They can always crawl up obama's ass and snuggle and enjoy!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> That's uncalled for mate. Why would you want to alienate others?


if they supported ron paul back in 2008 and have not supported him yet this election. they are alienating themselves. We are better off recruiting republicans involved then trying to encourage them to jump off the fence! if they do not get it already. Then in my eyes they are clueless!! They alienate themselves. If i used rpf and other supporters and ron paul as a reason to not support him this time. Then i would call myself a dumbass!

----------


## Adam West

> if they left because of that. They can always crawl up obama's ass and snuggle and enjoy!!


Wow, you are a pompous ass! I know I've only recently returned to this forum, but you Sir, have the honor of being the first person on my "banned list.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Last go around in the 2007 campaign I was way more active and it ended up costing me my marriage. Then I hear the campaign was running an educational campaign and it made me sick. I know he is in it to win it this time and planned to donate for the teaparty MB. I agree that a November 5 th MB would have brought a lot of the old guard out of hiding. That was the MB that woke me up. Those nov 5th videos gave me chills. Everyone know that the '07 guys are still here and are reading the forums. Just this go around we have been more passive. But believe me I will waste another marriage for Paul if his polling numbers continue to be in the win range. '07 was truly amazing for what us old guys were able to come up with. I personally compiled 250,000 emails with another forum member and sent out a Paul newsletter then fielded any responses we got. Then i compiled 5,000 or so media contact emails and posted it in a thread so all could contact the media and request interviews etc. All the '07 guys please come back and be active. We are going to win this thing. But we need you guys back to push us over the edge.


i hear you, samething here. Me and My wife were dealing with a huge car wreck ,major surgery and losing our house and cars and lives. It put alot of stress on our marriage for sure. Everything that usually breaks folks up happened within a 2 year period for us. We are still together and luckily my wife has become a ron paul addict to!! We are both 100% registered republican and planning on being delegates, NO ONE BUT PAUL, Ron Paul 2012 WIN IOWA and shut the lying media up!  let us all keep our chins up and move forward. if the fence sitters do not get it yet. they might never get it!!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Wow, you are a pompous ass! I know I've only recently returned to this forum, but you Sir, have the honor of being the first person on my "banned list.


good, i am happy you called me that, they can whine all they want but me and my wife have a sob story to, so f them!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Wow, you are a pompous ass! I know I've only recently returned to this forum, but you Sir, have the honor of being the first person on my "banned list.


 bye

if they don't like obama, they can choose newt romney or perry or  even ron paul. i am sick and tired of the whiners. we have lost everything and they whine screw that crap!

----------


## speciallyblend

> That's uncalled for mate. Why would you want to alienate others?


 all i said is if they are not willing to join now after being involved in 2008 . then they just need to move along and convince others . If they cannot get off the fence already? their time is better spent convincing republicans or dems and indys to get involved! yes i am tired of the fence sitter whiners. I have given 110% last time and this time!

----------


## hammy

I don't think you 07-08'ers realize the magnitude of your sacrifice. I knew Ron Paul in name only up until a month or two ago. I was so apathetic to the entire political process. I didn't care. I hated every candidate and I felt both parties were two sides of the same coin. It was until, one day, just out of curiousity I looked him up. I was granted with an overflowing WEALTH of information that was mostly supplanted by the original campaign. I mustive watched/read at least six hours of ron paul material every day for weeks. I was fascinated by this incredible amount of dedication, knowledge, and unparalleled organization. Your dedication has inspired me. Don't feel like you wasted your money. You gave it towards LIBERTY. That is never a waste. If he doesn't win, I will rest easy knowing I did everything I possibly could to help him. Including donating. I wouldn't look at it in a negative light. You shouldn't either. You were the ones who are changed history! Without you, none of this would be here! Jump back in the fray, we need you!

----------


## Danke

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


Oh come on BLS, you know you want to drive the RP Truck again!    (still runs, haha)

----------


## speciallyblend

> Oh come on BLS, you know you want to drive the RP Truck again!    (still runs, haha)


you still have rp sig on the truck? from the spray can??

----------


## qwerty

HOW CAN SOMEONE BE SLEEPER AGENT WHEN WE ARE THIS CLOSE OF WINNING ?

----------


## Danke

> you still have rp sig on the truck? from the spray can??


Yep!  One of the things preventing me from selling the truck!  I'd hate for someone to paint over his tag.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yep!  One of the things preventing me from selling the truck!  I'd hate for someone to paint over his tag.


nice, i will never forget meeting you at the rally for the republic and ronstock and all the liberty lovers It gave me hope after the gop screwed ron paul the last time!! I wanna a Rally for the Republic Part 2, though i perfer Ron paul in the Whitehouse. I guess if the gop continues to play these corrupt games etc etc. there might be a rally for the  republic part 2 but if we win iowa and nh and continue to win. rally for the republic part 2 will be thrown on the white house grounds

----------


## speciallyblend

> HOW CAN SOMEONE BE SLEEPER AGENT WHEN WE ARE THIS CLOSE OF WINNING ?


tell me about it, wtf. That is why i get so angry over this  fence sitter crap! how the hell can you sit on a fence .When we can WIN Period!!!! I know we all have our own personal issues and problems etc etc but really if your on a fence get off now or become humpty dumpty!  Humpty Dumpty sat on a wall,Humpty Dumpty had a great fall.All the king's horses and all the king's men,Couldn't put Humpty together again!!! what are they waiting for the 2nd coming of jesus christ??

----------


## papitosabe

> you quit after one campaign. Ron Paul hasn't quit in 40 years. Our children will never experience Liberty if we quit because we got a bad taste in our mouth after one loss. Or two losses, or any loss. There is only one way to go here.


well said

----------


## affa

> good, i am happy you called me that, they can whine all they want but me and my wife have a sob story to, so f them!


we need everybody.  and people that were for him 4 years ago that need to get back on board?  we need them, too.

so please stop pushing people away.  how in the world does what you're saying help Ron Paul win?

----------


## Number19

> The only good thing to take from this thread is that our current numbers seem to not include some 2007 supporters, meaning our support base has definitely grown...For the few of you waiting for Iowa....you quit after one campaign. Ron Paul hasn't quit in 40 years. Our children will never experience Liberty if we quit because we got a bad taste in our mouth after one loss. Or two losses, or any loss. There is only one way to go here.


Nate hits the nail square on the head. You have to stay the course, there will be ups and downs and at times you'll have to recharge the battery. It's been a 30 year roller coaster ride for me and it's never been like this before. Just stay the course.

----------


## speciallyblend

> we need everybody. and people that were for him 4 years ago that need to get back on board? we need them, too.
> 
> so please stop pushing people away. how in the world does what you're saying help Ron Paul win?


i am not pushing anyone away , what i said is if anyone is on the fence right now either push them off the fence or move on and do not waste your time on fence sitters(i am talking ron paul supporters not indys dems or republicans) Are they on the fence waiting for rand paul?. We are miles ahead of where we were in 2008. If they are still on the fence now? Then they are a lost cause. We are better off converting right-wing republicans and indys and dems then trying to convert a ron paul supporter still sitting on a fence after 2008 and here we are miles ahead of 2008 and yet they say they are on the fence?? I CALL BS and yes they are a waste of time. Your better off converting new people .Then arguing over a hard headed humpty dumpty sitting on a fence and at the same time calling themselves ron paul supporters?? facepalm What i said is push them off the fence and move on. if they choose to support newt or obama or romney. I would say wtf! Who are they on the fence for? bob barr? gary johnson? cain? yeah right. We have all laid our money,lives,time etc etc on the table for years now. If they are on the fence as a RON PAUL SUPPORTER??? I would say they are impaled on it! Who needs ron paul supporters who say they are on the fence? when we can register republicans,indys and dems who will get off the fence and vote for ron paul! A TRUE RON PAUL supporter sitting on the fence waiting for who?

----------


## Travlyr

> I've been a very passive supporter this go around. Last time I sent $1200 dollars to Ron Paul, which was a massive deal for me, since I had never even donated to a candidate before. I haven't sent any money yet for this 2012 campaign. Last time I was humiliated by Ron Paul's showing in Iowa and New Hampshire, because like many other supporters, I deluded myself into thinking that the polls were wrong and that Ron Paul was actually going to win. Back then, I was a bit of a Ron Paul zealot and I burned a lot of bridges with my actions. I've avoided throwing my support fully behind him this time, because I need to see that he is actually gaining traction, which I see that he is now. I've been impressed with the quality of his tv ads and the way that he's run his campaign, but I really need to see him asserting himself more in the debates and clarifying his message. 
> 
> Bottom line: I want Ron Paul to start acting more like a top tier candidate and stop making it so easy for others to dismiss him. That's really what he needs more than anything: to project an winning attitude; to act like a leader. When he does that, I and many others will support him fully. If he wins Iowa, that would be great, but it will be for naught if he doesn't embrace the idea that he can and will be President.


Like this?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1-PK...layer_embedded

----------


## walt

> we need everybody.  and people that were for him 4 years ago that need to get back on board?  we need them, too.
> 
> so please stop pushing people away.  how in the world does what you're saying help Ron Paul win?


You should send your comments to the main campaign office, they pushed me away. I bet they pushed others away as well.

----------


## tbone717

Here is my take on this.  And to qualify, I was here in 08 and have been involved in libertarian/conservative politics since the 80's, so I am not new to this.

Anyway, one of the downsides of libertarian minded people is that we can be individualistic to our own detriment.  Everyone has great ideas on this forum, and while much of what has been done this year and in the years past has helped to increase awareness of the candidate and the issues at hand, at this stage of the game (43 days away from Iowa, 53 from NH) it is time to organize, coordinate and focus on specific tasks.  We can't have dozens of different little groups - ronpaulthis.com, ronpaulthat.org - and mount an effective strategy to win.  The initiative people have here is outstanding, but we have to stay focused because we don't have much time left.  

Our competition is organized, so we need to be as well.  And the huge advantage that we have over the competition is that we have legions of supporters that are passionate about the campaign, and those people are willing to donate their time and their money.  Other campaigns have to hire people to do the work that we are willing to do for free.

Election laws prohibit aspects of coordination between a grassroots movement and a campaign.  But the laws do not prohibit members of the grassroots from volunteering to work directly with the campaign.  So the best way any of us can help is to volunteer for the campaign at http://www.ronpaul2012.com/sign-up-as-volunteer/

Elections are won with sound organization and coordination.  Whether it is a governors race, state house, dog catcher or president, there are certain things that work.  They are:

1) Voter ID through phone banking
2) Follow up calling and mailing
3) Door to door canvassing of registered voters in your party.
4) Effective and targeted advertising

If we do this we will win.  But like I said earlier, we can't be scattered all over the place each of us doing our own thing and expect to win.  So I urge everyone who is serious about Ron Paul winning the nomination to volunteer for the campaign.  We need all the help we can get and if everyone that comes on these forums thinking up ideas on how to promote Paul, or making videos, or emailing blog writers would channel that energy and enthusiasm into focusing on the tasks at hand we can and will win.

----------


## rich34

Maybe have a money bomb right after Iowa.  The 5th 6th or 7th.  Win Iowa and then keep the momentum going!

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

> Here is my take on this.  And to qualify, I was here in 08 and have been involved in libertarian/conservative politics since the 80's, so I am not new to this.
> 
> Anyway, one of the downsides of libertarian minded people is that we can be individualistic to our own detriment.  Everyone has great ideas on this forum, and while much of what has been done this year and in the years past has helped to increase awareness of the candidate and the issues at hand, at this stage of the game (43 days away from Iowa, 53 from NH) it is time to organize, coordinate and focus on specific tasks.  We can't have dozens of different little groups - ronpaulthis.com, ronpaulthat.org - and mount an effective strategy to win.  The initiative people have here is outstanding, but we have to stay focused because we don't have much time left.  
> 
> Our competition is organized, so we need to be as well.  And the huge advantage that we have over the competition is that we have legions of supporters that are passionate about the campaign, and those people are willing to donate their time and their money.  Other campaigns have to hire people to do the work that we are willing to do for free.
> 
> Election laws prohibit aspects of coordination between a grassroots movement and a campaign.  But the laws do not prohibit members of the grassroots from volunteering to work directly with the campaign.  So the best way any of us can help is to volunteer for the campaign at http://www.ronpaul2012.com/sign-up-as-volunteer/
> 
> Elections are won with sound organization and coordination.  Whether it is a governors race, state house, dog catcher or president, there are certain things that work.  They are:
> ...


THIS.

----------


## eaglesfan48

> Here is my take on this.  And to qualify, I was here in 08 and have been involved in libertarian/conservative politics since the 80's, so I am not new to this.
> 
> Anyway, one of the downsides of libertarian minded people is that we can be individualistic to our own detriment.  Everyone has great ideas on this forum, and while much of what has been done this year and in the years past has helped to increase awareness of the candidate and the issues at hand, at this stage of the game (43 days away from Iowa, 53 from NH) it is time to organize, coordinate and focus on specific tasks.  We can't have dozens of different little groups - ronpaulthis.com, ronpaulthat.org - and mount an effective strategy to win.  The initiative people have here is outstanding, but we have to stay focused because we don't have much time left.  
> 
> Our competition is organized, so we need to be as well.  And the huge advantage that we have over the competition is that we have legions of supporters that are passionate about the campaign, and those people are willing to donate their time and their money.  Other campaigns have to hire people to do the work that we are willing to do for free.
> 
> Election laws prohibit aspects of coordination between a grassroots movement and a campaign.  But the laws do not prohibit members of the grassroots from volunteering to work directly with the campaign.  So the best way any of us can help is to volunteer for the campaign at http://www.ronpaul2012.com/sign-up-as-volunteer/
> 
> Elections are won with sound organization and coordination.  Whether it is a governors race, state house, dog catcher or president, there are certain things that work.  They are:
> ...


Excellent post. +rep

----------


## TexMac

> You would be well advised to invite the 2007 followers to this board as the intellect and creativity of many of those people was amazing.


Uh, who do you think the original members of this board were.  They don't need to be invited back, they are no doubt watching everything that happens here.  

I was one of the hard-core 2007 people.  I went to RP rallies no matter what it cost, plastered my whole town with signs, burned DVDs, printed literature,  gave til it hurt, lived and breathed Ron Paul 24/7.  You newer supporters have no idea what a meat grinder the early primaries were; they ground our hearts into a fine mince.  Then Super Tuesday finished us off.  The pain was intense.  

I think most of the war-wounded from the 2007 campaign are waiting because they know what it's going to be like if/when they get back in.  It will be all or nothing, again.   They want to make sure it will be worth it, that Ron is running to win, that the message is getting response.  



Ron Paul people are not casual supporters.  We know that when we sign back up, we're putting our lives on the line, again.

----------


## tbone717

> I think most of the war-wounded from the 2007 campaign are waiting because they know what it's going to be like if/when they get back in.  It will be all or nothing, again.   They want to make sure it will be worth it, that Ron is running to win, that the message is getting response.


What more do you need than the recent numbers in IA and NH.  Paul can win these early states, but it is going to take people like yourself to get off the sidelines and volunteer for the campaign.  We need people working the phones with the Phone from Home Program, and people doing door to door canvassing in IA and NH.  

We were all disappointed by the way things turned out in 08.  Heck, what about being disappointed in 08, 04, 00, 96, 94, 92, 88.  There isn't time to sit back and worry about a bunch of "what ifs". There is work to be done and it needs to be done now.

----------


## TexMac

> What more do you need than the recent numbers in IA and NH.  Paul can win these early states, but it is going to take people like yourself to get off the sidelines and volunteer for the campaign.  We need people working the phones with the Phone from Home Program, and people doing door to door canvassing in IA and NH.  
> 
> We were all disappointed by the way things turned out in 08.  Heck, what about being disappointed in 08, 04, 00, 96, 94, 92, 88.  There isn't time to sit back and worry about a bunch of "what ifs". There is work to be done and it needs to be done now.


Check my posts, I've been active.  I'm already maxed out, have bought brochures for supervoters, I donate to almost every chip-in, promoted the moneybombs,  I'm phoning from home every day.    I'm just saying, I understand the reluctance of those who gave _everything_ last campaign to hesitate going there again.  

Just to be clear, I was _disappointed_ in 04, 00, 96, 94, 92, 88.  I was _crushed, heartbroken and demoralized_ in '08.

----------


## tbone717

> Check my posts, I've been active.  I'm already maxed out, have bought brochures for supervoters, I donate to almost every chip-in, promoted the moneybombs,  I'm phoning from home every day.    I'm just saying, I understand the reluctance of those who gave _everything_ last campaign to hesitate going there again.  
> 
> Just to be clear, I was _disappointed_ in 04, 00, 96, 94, 92, 88.  I was _crushed, heartbroken and demoralized_ in '08.


Glad to hear you are working then.  Try not to get demoralized.  We may not win this one either, but if that is the case then we need to be right back here again in 4 years fighting for whatever candidate it is that best represents us.  Never give up.

----------


## Pete Kay

> Like this?
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1-PK...layer_embedded


Wow, that was excellent. Was that televised nationally? I didn't even hear about that. He's really honing his speaking skills and delivering his message better. I wish all the deabtes used that format. I've already decided to donate on Black Friday. I'm getting the impression that he's in this to win it now.

----------


## wistfulthinker

As a new Paul supporter, this thread has been marvelous to read.  Thanks to all who wrote about their experiences in '08 and how those experiences have colored your attitudes today.  Whether demoralized or angry or apathetic or energized, your honesty is much appreciated and is helpful for those of us who are new.  It is exciting, to me, to be part of this rousing group. 

Couple of things brought up in this thread that I wanted to address as a newbie.

The moneybombs.  When I first came to the dailypaul forum, I saw that the Vets Day moneybomb was starting the next day.  I was excited to participate and pledged and donated the next day.  Then a few days later there were threads about other bombs and I got confused.  I thought the notion of a bomb was to dump lots of money on one particular day in order to create a spillover effect of media attention.  But there were so many different bombs that I figured my assumption must be wrong.  Seemed more like Molotov cocktails and that anyone was just posting to announce one whenever they got the urge.  If my first assumption was correct, I do think we need to limit bombs so they have a chance of making that bigger splash.  If not, I'll just donate whenever I want to donate.  I'm planning to donate by ordering a bunch of campaign bobbles as gifts on Black Friday when I'm doing my massive online X-mas shopping anyway.

The second bit I think would be quite helpful to organize the forum a bit for new folks (and hopefully, we'll keep getting more and more) is a Daily Action forum or sticky thread.  I've really enjoyed coming here to find one little thing I can do right now.  A great way to start the day.  I've clicked on ad links from sites that give  Paul fair coverage; I've sent reporters thank-you-emails; sent in a debate question, voted in polls, clicked on youtube links.  As it is, I often have to shift around in the forum to find those little action ideas and by that time I've used up my morning computer time.

----------


## Romulus

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


Ron always says No Long Faces

*Jump in NOW>!*

----------


## The Free Hornet

Sleeper agents or Army of the Dead donating to restore their honor:



Wouldn't you like to see the look on the MSM's face when these guys show up?

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Sad day, when they started frowning on this.... We need it back. This level of grass roots needs to kick in again....right about now


The numbers out of Iowa and NH are pretty encouraging.

They prompted me to push harder than I was.

Let's hope they get some others back "in the game".

----------


## affa

> i am not pushing anyone away , what i said is if anyone is on the fence right now either push them off the fence or move on and do not waste your time on fence sitters(i am talking ron paul supporters not indys dems or republicans)


Yes, you are.  People that are brand new here have already essentially told you that, and muted you.   I'm not brand new here, and I'm just letting you know that I think being so antagonistic towards people is pushing them away.


Yes, it's terrible there are some fence sitters.  But seriously-- you're in a thread about fence sitters, where many have come forward being candid about why they are, and others are being super positive, and you're insulting them, telling them they aren't worth our time, etc.   Stop it.  You aren't helping.

We need everyone on board.  Some people took an extra 4 or 5 years to find Ron Paul in the first place.  I think it's okay if some of those that supported him but felt 'burnt out' 4 years ago take an extra month or two to refind their energy.  Is it optimal?  No. Of course, I wish they were all on board months ago.   But to antagonize them, when we need them, is folly.

----------


## Tunink

It makes me sad to think that there is so much "fair weather" support for Dr. Paul. 

I didn't know about Ron Paul until after the Giuliani moment. I was one of the idiots that argued for the war, but after hearing the facts and truth, and doing research for myself, I have been a Ron Paul fanatic. 

I agree with a lot of the sentiment from the "newer" people here in that the "older" supporters planted the seeds, your efforts were not in vain, they inspired a lot of people, educated a lot of current Ron Paul supporters. 

In the words of a great man, in the spirit of seeing this thing through: "It's time to nut up or shut up." - "Tallahassee"

----------


## jcarcinogen

T - 6weeks.

----------


## affa

That thanksgiving roundtable video with Frank Luntz (blerg) is amazing.   Like, seriously, amazing.   I'm not religious, so I don't relate to all of it, but I certainly understand it... and more importantly, it's got some of the best explanation of why liberty is the moral choice even from a religious perspective I've ever seen Ron Paul put to words on tape.

and 6:20 is hilarious with the sign of 5.

----------


## Steve-in-NY

To any "sleeper cells" reading this:
Sorry we newbies werent around last time. Its likely your hard work and hard earned money that got the message out for us, for for that we thank you.

That being said... We newbies could really use some help on the phones and getting these supervoter mailings out!
We newbs are doing all we can to carry on the fight you guys started years ago... and it would be awesome if you could come out of the woodwork sooner than later so we can all finish what you started.

Respect.

----------


## V3n

> As a new Paul supporter, this thread has been marvelous to read.  Thanks to all who wrote about their experiences in '08 and how those experiences have colored your attitudes today.  Whether demoralized or angry or apathetic or energized, your honesty is much appreciated and is helpful for those of us who are new.  It is exciting, to me, to be part of this rousing group. 
> 
> Couple of things brought up in this thread that I wanted to address as a newbie.
> 
> The moneybombs.  When I first came to the dailypaul forum, I saw that the Vets Day moneybomb was starting the next day.  I was excited to participate and pledged and donated the next day.  Then a few days later there were threads about other bombs and I got confused.  I thought the notion of a bomb was to dump lots of money on one particular day in order to create a spillover effect of media attention.  But there were so many different bombs that I figured my assumption must be wrong.  Seemed more like Molotov cocktails and that anyone was just posting to announce one whenever they got the urge.  If my first assumption was correct, I do think we need to limit bombs so they have a chance of making that bigger splash.  If not, I'll just donate whenever I want to donate.  I'm planning to donate by ordering a bunch of campaign bobbles as gifts on Black Friday when I'm doing my massive online X-mas shopping anyway.
> 
> The second bit I think would be quite helpful to organize the forum a bit for new folks (and hopefully, we'll keep getting more and more) is a Daily Action forum or sticky thread.  I've really enjoyed coming here to find one little thing I can do right now.  A great way to start the day.  I've clicked on ad links from sites that give  Paul fair coverage; I've sent reporters thank-you-emails; sent in a debate question, voted in polls, clicked on youtube links.  As it is, I often have to shift around in the forum to find those little action ideas and by that time I've used up my morning computer time.


Hello and welcome!  

I can't speak about the organization of the forum, but I do like your ideas - like a morning checklist of hot items. I usually just click "New Posts" then wade through about 8 pages of headlines for ones that look interesting to me or are getting a lot of hits.  Still a little cumbersome to go through all the pages, so there probably is a better way..

As far as the Moneybombs go, _it's my opinion_ that they have changed as the campaign has changed.  4 years ago we were fighting for name recognition and trying to make headlines just to get on the news.  One way to make a headline was to break the largest single day online donations.  I don't believe that's the goal of the moneybombs this time around.  We're not fighting for name recognition anymore, but we do have to keep the campaign well funded in order for it to do its job (like we're seeing in the polls out of Iowa!).  So we're doing bombs more often to keep a steady flow, but because we're doing them more often, the totals are not like we were seeing last election.

It would be great if the totals were higher, but I think that's what this thread is saying - something big out of Iowa could put the juice back in the ol' moneybombs!

----------


## KramerDSP

I remember watching the Iowa and NH numbers for 08 come in and feeling like someone stabbed my heart in a million pieces. It was crushing. I couldn't be on the forums anymore because of the pain and when family and friends tried to reassure me by saying I would laugh a decade from now and wonder why I ever supported Ron Paul, it only made me angrier. Tate's C4L fundraising letters really upset me because he was capitalizing words and stressing points and making me feel like he thought the base was mildly mentally retarded.

I can't remember what brought me back, but I know I was gone for a few months. I think I started posting again in the summer or fall of 2008, and I remember AngelaTC welcoming me back. From that point on, I was back in the fold. I feel like my level of committment is the same as in '08 except for when it comes to the finances. I was able to donate around $300 altogether last go around, and am in a bad financial situation right now, which means I have not been able to donate anything this time around. I also can't make phone calls since I'm Deaf, so my focus has been on educating the Deaf community about Ron Pau's message and platform and trying to improve accessibility by captioning RP YouTube videos. I now have about 200+ captioned political videos featuring Ron Paul on my YT channel and on my dormant blog. The best news to share is that we now have 70 supporters in the Deaf Ron Paul Supporters Facebook group.

Every little bit counts. I can assure you that Ron Paul does not want to be the President. However, I can also assure you that Ron Paul is running for the Presidency to WIN. I have no doubt in my mind about this. Everytime I feel like crap and lose my motivation, I slap myself and say, "Ron Paul didn't give up in 1984 when he lost his Senate race. He didn't give up in 1988". A lesser man would have said "You know what? EFF you all! EFF you all! I'm gonna relax with my family", but Ron Paul is one of the greatest Americans that ever lived, and none of you fence sitters want to ever question that you did not fight harder when the opportunity was right in front of you. 

Ron Paul has a 20% chance at becoming the 45th President of the United States. If he doesn't win, there's probably a 50% chance of either World War III or a dollar collapse or both. I'll fight for the 20% chance of President Paul so that even if he doesn't win this time around, I have no qualms about not having done my part to try and avoid World War III or the collapse of the dollar.

----------


## Eric21ND

> HOW CAN SOMEONE BE SLEEPER AGENT WHEN WE ARE THIS CLOSE OF WINNING ?


 ^^
This!

If you're not phone banking, canvassing, donating to the campaign or the Super Voter Bomb project by Revolution PAC while we're top tier in Iowa its stunningly lazy.  Do we really want to lose the caucus by 150 votes like the Ames Straw Poll?  Get off your collective asses people.  If winning was easy everyone would do it.  This being a hard fought struggle will make victory only taste that much sweeter.  This is your chance to stick it to the media and all the doubting Thomas naysayers!  Witnessing the media mess their Underoos on Jan 3rd is worth the sacrifice alone.

----------


## 69360

> I remember watching the Iowa and NH numbers for 08 come in and feeling like someone stabbed my heart in a million pieces. It was crushing. I couldn't be on the forums anymore because of the pain and when family and friends tried to reassure me by saying I would laugh a decade from now and wonder why I ever supported Ron Paul, it only made me angrier. Tate's C4L fundraising letters really upset me because he was capitalizing words and stressing points and making me feel like he thought the base was mildly mentally retarded.
> 
> I can't remember what brought me back, but I know I was gone for a few months. I think I started posting again in the summer or fall of 2008, and I remember AngelaTC welcoming me back. From that point on, I was back in the fold. I feel like my level of committment is the same as in '08 except for when it comes to the finances. I was able to donate around $300 altogether last go around, and am in a bad financial situation right now, which means I have not been able to donate anything this time around. I also can't make phone calls since I'm Deaf, so my focus has been on educating the Deaf community about Ron Pau's message and platform and trying to improve accessibility by captioning RP YouTube videos. I now have about 200+ captioned political videos featuring Ron Paul on my YT channel and on my dormant blog. The best news to share is that we now have 70 supporters in the Deaf Ron Paul Supporters Facebook group.
> 
> Every little bit counts. I can assure you that Ron Paul does not want to be the President. However, I can also assure you that Ron Paul is running for the Presidency to WIN. I have no doubt in my mind about this. Everytime I feel like crap and lose my motivation, I slap myself and say, "Ron Paul didn't give up in 1984 when he lost his Senate race. He didn't give up in 1988". A lesser man would have said "You know what? EFF you all! EFF you all! I'm gonna relax with my family", but Ron Paul is one of the greatest Americans that ever lived, and none of you fence sitters want to ever question that you did not fight harder when the opportunity was right in front of you. 
> 
> Ron Paul has a 20% chance at becoming the 45th President of the United States. If he doesn't win, there's probably a 50% chance of either World War III or a dollar collapse or both. I'll fight for the 20% chance of President Paul so that even if he doesn't win this time around, I have no qualms about not having done my part to try and avoid World War III or the collapse of the dollar.


Can you post a link to your youtube channel? They would help me.

I'm hearing impaired as well. I still have about 20% hearing left in one ear and 50% in the other. I can't talk on the phone well enough to phone bank, so I've been doing what I can online.

----------


## 69360

> I remember watching the Iowa and NH numbers for 08 come in and feeling like someone stabbed my heart in a million pieces. It was crushing. I couldn't be on the forums anymore because of the pain and when family and friends tried to reassure me by saying I would laugh a decade from now and wonder why I ever supported Ron Paul, it only made me angrier. Tate's C4L fundraising letters really upset me because he was capitalizing words and stressing points and making me feel like he thought the base was mildly mentally retarded.
> 
> I can't remember what brought me back, but I know I was gone for a few months. I think I started posting again in the summer or fall of 2008, and I remember AngelaTC welcoming me back. From that point on, I was back in the fold. I feel like my level of committment is the same as in '08 except for when it comes to the finances. I was able to donate around $300 altogether last go around, and am in a bad financial situation right now, which means I have not been able to donate anything this time around. I also can't make phone calls since I'm Deaf, so my focus has been on educating the Deaf community about Ron Pau's message and platform and trying to improve accessibility by captioning RP YouTube videos. I now have about 200+ captioned political videos featuring Ron Paul on my YT channel and on my dormant blog. The best news to share is that we now have 70 supporters in the Deaf Ron Paul Supporters Facebook group.
> 
> Every little bit counts. I can assure you that Ron Paul does not want to be the President. However, I can also assure you that Ron Paul is running for the Presidency to WIN. I have no doubt in my mind about this. Everytime I feel like crap and lose my motivation, I slap myself and say, "Ron Paul didn't give up in 1984 when he lost his Senate race. He didn't give up in 1988". A lesser man would have said "You know what? EFF you all! EFF you all! I'm gonna relax with my family", but Ron Paul is one of the greatest Americans that ever lived, and none of you fence sitters want to ever question that you did not fight harder when the opportunity was right in front of you. 
> 
> Ron Paul has a 20% chance at becoming the 45th President of the United States. If he doesn't win, there's probably a 50% chance of either World War III or a dollar collapse or both. I'll fight for the 20% chance of President Paul so that even if he doesn't win this time around, I have no qualms about not having done my part to try and avoid World War III or the collapse of the dollar.


Can you post a link to your youtube channel? They would help me.

Edit NVM saw your sig. Thanks!

I'm hearing impaired as well. I still have about 20% hearing left in one ear and 50% in the other. I can't talk on the phone well enough to phone bank, so I've been doing what I can online.

----------


## KramerDSP

> Can you post a link to your youtube channel? They would help me.
> 
> Edit NVM saw your sig. Thanks!
> 
> I'm hearing impaired as well. I still have about 20% hearing left in one ear and 50% in the other. I can't talk on the phone well enough to phone bank, so I've been doing what I can online.


Glad to help! There's easily 200+ videos on the YT channel and blog. The YT channel has more recent videos, along with "The Best Of The Best", while the blog has more of the videos from 2007-2008 that were sorted via various categories and are easily searchable. I'm profoundly deaf in my right ear, but can hear pretty well with a hearing aid in my left ear, which helps me with the transcribing of certain parts. The videos are great for folks like yourself, the elderly who also benefit from captions, and the deaf and hard-of-hearing communities. Glad to help out. Please spread and share to others who may benefit from those videos.

----------


## JamesButabi

I'm going to use this thread to sincerely thank all of the big activists in 2007 who laid the foundation.  I can imagine how crushing it must have been after all of the great accomplishments and sacrifices.  Realize that what you have done is spawn a liberty resurgence that is being shown today.  Everyone else new to this movement must also realize that even if we do not win (although we can) we have become a political force with tremendous clout that is molding minds.

----------


## speciallyblend

> Yes, you are.  People that are brand new here have already essentially told you that, and muted you.   I'm not brand new here, and I'm just letting you know that I think being so antagonistic towards people is pushing them away.
> 
> 
> Yes, it's terrible there are some fence sitters.  But seriously-- you're in a thread about fence sitters, where many have come forward being candid about why they are, and others are being super positive, and you're insulting them, telling them they aren't worth our time, etc.   Stop it.  You aren't helping.
> 
> We need everyone on board.  Some people took an extra 4 or 5 years to find Ron Paul in the first place.  I think it's okay if some of those that supported him but felt 'burnt out' 4 years ago take an extra month or two to refind their energy.  Is it optimal?  No. Of course, I wish they were all on board months ago.   But to antagonize them, when we need them, is folly.


if they do not like what i said. Then they can jump off the fence! If folks are doing everything they can and are involved/ Then my posts do not apply!

----------


## ape

> I won't lie, and I won't be making any friends here, but I haven't donated one single penny to Ron Paul this campaign.
> Last time around I donated about $2100 total.  Every extra cent I made (from whatever source) I put towards his campaign.
> 
> After Super Tuesday, I literally couldn't get emotionally involved with this campaign again (even 3 years later).  I was so demoralized I wanted NOTHING to do with politics anymore.
> I realize how sad that sounds, but it is what it is.  I just didn't have anything left for the media snubbing him, and the debates attacking him, and FOX saying he's unelectable.
> 
> They do EVERYTHING to keep him from being taken seriously, and he's now actually starting to get some REAL traction.  He's getting some REAL love in Iowa and New Hampshire, both places where last time he maybe took 7-10% of the voters....basically not enough to get noticed.
> 
> However......a good showing in Iowa will get him a big check from me.
> It is what it is.  If you don't agree, I understand why.  If you do agree, you were here back in 2007 when I was and you know EXACTLY how I feel.


Gotta second this post big time and yes I know exactly how you feel. After voting for him in the california primary in 08 and dealing with all the BS the last go around I too was demoralized from politics. It was nice getting the family out and voting for the man, along with getting friends to vote for him which I plan to do again. The whole situation in 07/08 was a real eye opener that's for sure. Props for the 2100 figure, thats pretty big. I too haven't donated yet but will  in december. Can't believe it's already been 4 years since the big one.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> The only good thing to take from this thread is that our current numbers seem to not include some 2007 supporters, meaning our support base has definitely grown. 
> 
> For the few of you waiting for Iowa....
> 
> you quit after one campaign. Ron Paul hasn't quit in 40 years. Our children will never experience Liberty if we quit because we got a bad taste in our mouth after one loss. Or two losses, or any loss. There is only one way to go here.


This.  I dam near donated myself into a homeless shelter in 2007.  I never stopped pushing in 08 09 10 11, and I'm donating even MORE this time around.  If the soldiers at Valley Forge can march until their dam frozen feet break off to give us our first victory of the Revolution, I can dam sure subsist on Ramen Noodles to advance the cause of liberty!

----------


## ape

> OMG. "Now that Ron Paul is making headlines again I am back!" What a bunch of "fill in word":
> We are fighting for LIBERTY here. I would care less if we have someone on these forums that thinks his $500 was wasted. RP himself said we are to keep fighting for liberty despite the outcome.
> Yes, the OP is right, unfortunately. 
> 
> I am glad people are "back". Shame on them for leaving in the first place. This was NEVER a campaign to get a celebrity in the White House.  We want and need RP in the White House to save the country. Nothing more and nothing less. ( oh! he lost and is too old for '12....blah blah) I am sick of the weakness. We are in the fight for our Republic!
> 
> ("Oh, I spent 2500$ and stood in the rain waving a sign and the people didn't vote for my man, I give up")  These are the same people that will never stand up for their individual rights.  That ducked out when we needed them most. Sorry, I don't get.


Being demoralized and " giving up " are two completely different things. No need to $#@! on people like that. Alot of people that were around in 07/08 are still around and still plan on voting Dr. Paul even though they don't spend as much time on forums or donate as much like they used to. Ron Paul changed the way myself and alot of other people look at politics and the world. You just don't " give up " on that.

----------


## ShowMeLiberty

> I guess I'm a sleeper. Not as active here anymore, had to walk away months after the last election. The kind of bitterness and cynicism that festered inside of me wasn't healthy. I didn't like who I felt I was becoming. I have never felt such anger and disappointment simultaneously as did so many others and being here seemed to magnify those feelings a great deal. I'd guess most of us were going through similar emotional growth. It was a difficult thing to work through at the time, that realization that most people don't have a clue. I still can't turn on msm without setting off my gag reflex and I involuntarily roll my eyes every time I see an Obama hope/change or McCain/Palin sticker on someone's vehicle. 
> 
> I haven't shut up about Paul since then, though. I've continued educating, continued sharing information to anyone halfway willing to listen, my van is still covered in bumper stickers, as time permits I come here looking for new videos to share and I promote the money bombs to all my friends/family. But, I haven't been able to emotionally invest myself in the campaign as I did last time around. I just don't have the money or the energy.


^ This pretty much sums up my post-08 feelings as well. I had never supported any candidate before I heard about Ron Paul and then I jumped right in to the deep end of the ocean for RP. It takes a little time to get your breath back after something like that.

But it's nice to see some names from 07/08 in this thread and to know that you're all still out there. And I don't check these forums every day like I did in 07/08 but when I do it does my heart good to see so many new names.

I haven't exactly been asleep since 08 either. I've continued to spread the Liberty message, although a bit more quietly than before. I've promoted and donated to the new cycle of money bombs. I have new Ron Paul bumper stickers on my car. And I've been promoting Ron Paul every day on Twitter since he announced his 2012 run. I'm still in it - just not to the insane degree I was last time.

----------


## Mikakaze

I am one of those sleeper agents. Haven't posted to this board in almost 4 years. Just woke up again 2-3 months ago and have been lurking here and keeping myself up to date since. I feel a lot of regret about not being nearly as active as I was in 07-08, but I feel like the movement is lifting ME up this time rather than the other way around. I've been guilty of letting the defeat/media treatment of the last election completely demoralize me, but everytime I see Ron speak now, I can feel that same spark that fired me up when he squared off against Giuliani in that memorable moment from the 08 debates. As always, go $#@!ing get them, Ron!

----------


## ProBlue33

This thread is awesome, this is the thread for sleepers to activate and post in.
Time to get off the sidelines and get in the game.

----------


## giovannile07

> mailing list / any organization at all.
> 
> We have to be well organized.  We aren't organized at all.
> 
> have you seen http://ronpaulsocialnetwork.com ?


Didn't know that was like Facebook, but I signed up for it, thought it would be like a map with all the Ron Paul supporters rofl... Shouldn't have signed up, don't even use Facebook! >_<

----------


## nathanielyao

Good to see some many new faces, sad to not to see so many old ones.  The excitement and camaraderie was electric the last time around!  It's a different energy this time, you new folk are buzzing.  Us old folk like myself are glad to see the base much more expanded.  For us old folks, Remember TeaParty07?!!  That was a real blast!!  Let's show these new folks what a REAL moneybomb looks like!!  (No offense to the newbies, BTO was AWESOME!)  TeaParty11 right over here --> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?290023

----------


## bolidew

We know Ron has many young supporters. Even though economy is hard, 4 years is enough to get most of these young folks a job or some raise in incomes. So given the fund raising results obviously some of them are holding back at least so far. 

That said it will all change if Ron get some real showings in polls, like top 2 nationally or outright #1 in some states.

----------


## jeremiahj13

Man oh man, If I may say so myself.

I joined Paul's camp because I became anti-war and thought I could join some fun loving folks who support a Revolution against the establishment. It is very discouraging to read these "revolutionists" I look up to from the 07-08 era don't feel as up to it this time around...

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Man oh man, If I may say so myself.
> 
> I joined Paul's camp because I became anti-war and thought I could join some fun loving folks who support a Revolution against the establishment. It is very discouraging to read these "revolutionists" I look up to from the 07-08 era don't feel as up to it this time around...


I am quite confident than an Iowa win will bring ALL the originals back with bells on.  We seriously need them right now, and we double-seriously need them on Dec 16th.  But most of all, those of us who are here now need to fight for Iowa like it's the battle of Bastogne.  An all-out fight to the death with no expectation of reinforcement.  

I betcha all I got that if we do our part, the old guard will come marching in at the last minute like Patton's Army and press on all the way to Berlin errm, the RNC convention errm, the Oval Office!

----------


## Adam West

Too right Mikaze. It was a big hit when R.P. died in the primaries. It shattered me.

It is inspiring to see the progress made by newcomers/oldtimers.

Strap your boots on, let's kick smoe ass!

----------


## amonasro

I also put a lot of time and energy into the 2007 run. The thing I'm most afraid of is to log in the night of the Iowa caucuses, only to be crushed with disappointment over the results. There were over a thousand people online that night, I remember, expecting something great after the phenomenal December moneybomb. What we got instead was a dose of reality.

To say I'm cautiously optimistic this time around would be an understatement.

----------


## Adam West

> Man oh man, If I may say so myself.
> 
> I joined Paul's camp because I became anti-war and thought I could join some fun loving folks who support a Revolution against the establishment. It is very discouraging to read these "revolutionists" I look up to from the 07-08 era don't feel as up to it this time around...


jerimigj13,

I love being here, and I like to be with people who are as passionate. I applied that same passion 2007-2008. The ground-work was laid for you guys, dont forget that.

People lost marriages, went into debt to support Liberty. We are returning...

----------


## Adam West

> I also put a lot of time and energy into the 2007 run. The thing I'm most afraid of is to log in the night of the Iowa caucuses, only to be crushed with disappointment over the results. There were over a thousand people online that night, I remember, expecting something great after the phenomenal December moneybomb. What we got instead was a dose of reality.
> 
> To say I'm cautiously optimistic this time around would be an understatement.


F#ck, I understand your feelings. I hope 2012 turns out differently, brother in arms.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

Hate the man's actions, not the quote:

"Far better it is to dare mighty things, to win glorious triumphs even though checkered by failure, than to rank with those poor spirits who neither enjoy nor suffer much because they live in the gray twilight that knows neither victory nor defeat." ~ Theodore Roosevelt

----------


## McDermit

I'm trying not to invest as much this time around. I am, but I'm not. Haha, not sure if that makes sense.  I've already maxed out, but by this time 4 years ago, my entire life was Ron Paul 24/7 and I'd sunk more than $30k into grassroots projects, purchasing/distributing campaign materials, and helping friends and family max out. On top of the devestating blows dealt by early election results and an inept campaign staff, there was some vote fraud in my county that was completely demoralizing. I'd run a write-in campaign for the precinct committeeman position, along with a family member. We confirmed 4 write-in votes that were absolutely cast correctly... our own, and our next door neighbors. I'm sure there were more, as I handed out 150 cards at my polling place. Yet when the results came down, only 1 committeeman was elected--he won with a single write-in vote. After a fight with the county director of elections, I was done. I couldn't put another penny or any more energy into politics. I live in a county where everyone from the township police to the judges are corrupt, and voting doesn't matter because our board of elections just discounts ballots at will. I just wanted no part in any of it and took a long break. 

I'm slowly coming back, but I don't have the money I did 4 years ago. I borrowed from my property tax fund to max out, but I can't fund grassroots projects or provide unlimited materials to local meetups as I id 4 years ago. I've made 5000 phone calls so far... but I could probably be doing more. I'm still trying not to get my hopes up. I don't want to be as involved as 4 years ago (running 3 meetups, living and breathing Ron Paul, blowing every penny I have on the campaign...) 

And I'm pissed off and annoyed at some of the newjack $#@!s who think they know best and are constantly trying to squash the grassroots enthusiasm that laid the groundwork for this run. People posting "you should be on the phone, your ideas are stupid" or "signs don't win elections" or my favorite: "yeah, how'd that work for you 4 years ago?" in every other thread should not be tolerated. I'm all for discouraging massively ineffective/inefficient pojects (sup, blimp?) but to constantly pick on people who suggest relatively inexpensive actvities that would not detract from other efforts is just plain demoralizing and stupid. And it's not just here on the forums, it's happening locally as well.  

We need a strong visible presence to help get some of our 07-08 activists excited and energized again. We need something that screams "THE REVOLUTION IS ALIVE AND WELL!! BE A PART OF IT!!" The signs of 07-08 accomplished that. Supporters can't see the thousands of us sitting in our homes calling Iowa. They don't see Facebook group posts on their way to work every morning. Those handmade Ron Paul signs said "Hey Ron Paul Supporter! YOU'RE NOT ALONE. There are other active supporters right here in your neighborhood! Find them! Get involved!!" It worked. People saw visible signs of local support, and they sought out the meetup groups. They got involved, and we gave them all something to do. Holding a sign for an hour and hearing the honks and seeing the thumbs up, or seeing a sign on your way home that you didn't put up... it gave you a rush, it got you excited and hopeful, it made you want to do more. It kept us going when we otherwise may have gotten discouraged. It got us though the weeks of canvassing in the snow. The "fun stuff" kept our local base ever-expanding. We will have more people working the phones and knocking on doors if we can get them involved and energized first! In my main meetup alone, we had 90 people at one meeting in 07. Only 8 of those people showed up to the last meeting I attended in October. We need something to bring them back. I don't think it has to wait until Iowa. I think a resurgence of familiar techniques could do it. Just one massive sign bomb, both as a proverbial middle finger to those still intent on blacking out Ron Paul and as an acknowledgement and invitation to our 07-08 activists. It's not about name recognition this time, it's about the energy. Just shrugging it off and hoping they come back isn't going to help us win. We need our old activists on the phones, hitting the pavement, and donating.

/walloftext

----------


## Danke

> I'm trying not to invest as much this time around. I am, but I'm not. Haha, not sure if that makes sense.  I've already maxed out, but by this time 4 years ago, my entire life was Ron Paul 24/7 and I'd sunk more than $30k into grassroots projects, purchasing/distributing campaign materials, and helping friends and family max out. On top of the devestating blows dealt by early election results and an inept campaign staff, there was some vote fraud in my county that was completely demoralizing. I'd run a write-in campaign for the precinct committeeman position, along with a family member. We confirmed 4 write-in votes that were absolutely cast correctly... our own, and our next door neighbors. I'm sure there were more, as I handed out 150 cards at my polling place. Yet when the results came down, only 1 committeeman was elected--he won with a single write-in vote. After a fight with the county director of elections, I was done. I couldn't put another penny or any more energy into politics. I live in a county where everyone from the township police to the judges are corrupt, and voting doesn't matter because our board of elections just discounts ballots at will. I just wanted no part in any of it and took a long break. 
> 
> I'm slowly coming back, but I don't have the money I did 4 years ago. I borrowed from my property tax fund to max out, but I can't fund grassroots projects or provide unlimited materials to local meetups as I id 4 years ago. I've made 5000 phone calls so far... but I could probably be doing more. I'm still trying not to get my hopes up. I don't want to be as involved as 4 years ago (running 3 meetups, living and breathing Ron Paul, blowing every penny I have on the campaign...) 
> 
> And I'm pissed off and annoyed at some of the newjack $#@!s who think they know best and are constantly trying to squash the grassroots enthusiasm that laid the groundwork for this run. People posting "you should be on the phone, your ideas are stupid" or "signs don't win elections" or my favorite: "yeah, how'd that work for you 4 years ago?" in every other thread should not be tolerated. I'm all for discouraging massively ineffective/inefficient pojects (sup, blimp?) but to constantly pick on people who suggest relatively inexpensive actvities that would not detract from other efforts is just plain demoralizing and stupid. And it's not just here on the forums, it's happening locally as well.  
> 
> We need a strong visible presence to help get some of our 07-08 activists excited and energized again. We need something that screams "THE REVOLUTION IS ALIVE AND WELL!! BE A PART OF IT!!" The signs of 07-08 accomplished that. Supporters can't see the thousands of us sitting in our homes calling Iowa. They don't see Facebook group posts on their way to work every morning. Those handmade Ron Paul signs said "Hey Ron Paul Supporter! YOU'RE NOT ALONE. There are other active supporters right here in your neighborhood! Find them! Get involved!!" It worked. People saw visible signs of local support, and they sought out the meetup groups. They got involved, and we gave them all something to do. Holding a sign for an hour and hearing the honks and seeing the thumbs up, or seeing a sign on your way home that you didn't put up... it gave you a rush, it got you excited and hopeful, it made you want to do more. It kept us going when we otherwise may have gotten discouraged. It got us though the weeks of canvassing in the snow. The "fun stuff" kept our local base ever-expanding. We will have more people working the phones and knocking on doors if we can get them involved and energized first! In my main meetup alone, we had 90 people at one meeting in 07. Only 8 of those people showed up to the last meeting I attended in October. We need something to bring them back. I don't think it has to wait until Iowa. I think a resurgence of familiar techniques could do it. Just one massive sign bomb, both as a proverbial middle finger to those still intent on blacking out Ron Paul and as an acknowledgement and invitation to our 07-08 activists. It's not about name recognition this time, it's about the energy. Just shrugging it off and hoping they come back isn't going to help us win. We need our old activists on the phones, hitting the pavement, and donating.
> 
> /walloftext



Thanks for all you did and are doing.

----------


## speciallyblend

> I'm trying not to invest as much this time around. I am, but I'm not. Haha, not sure if that makes sense.  I've already maxed out, but by this time 4 years ago, my entire life was Ron Paul 24/7 and I'd sunk more than $30k into grassroots projects, purchasing/distributing campaign materials, and helping friends and family max out. On top of the devestating blows dealt by early election results and an inept campaign staff, there was some vote fraud in my county that was completely demoralizing. I'd run a write-in campaign for the precinct committeeman position, along with a family member. We confirmed 4 write-in votes that were absolutely cast correctly... our own, and our next door neighbors. I'm sure there were more, as I handed out 150 cards at my polling place. Yet when the results came down, only 1 committeeman was elected--he won with a single write-in vote. After a fight with the county director of elections, I was done. I couldn't put another penny or any more energy into politics. I live in a county where everyone from the township police to the judges are corrupt, and voting doesn't matter because our board of elections just discounts ballots at will. I just wanted no part in any of it and took a long break. 
> 
> I'm slowly coming back, but I don't have the money I did 4 years ago. I borrowed from my property tax fund to max out, but I can't fund grassroots projects or provide unlimited materials to local meetups as I id 4 years ago. I've made 5000 phone calls so far... but I could probably be doing more. I'm still trying not to get my hopes up. I don't want to be as involved as 4 years ago (running 3 meetups, living and breathing Ron Paul, blowing every penny I have on the campaign...) 
> 
> And I'm pissed off and annoyed at some of the newjack $#@!s who think they know best and are constantly trying to squash the grassroots enthusiasm that laid the groundwork for this run. People posting "you should be on the phone, your ideas are stupid" or "signs don't win elections" or my favorite: "yeah, how'd that work for you 4 years ago?" in every other thread should not be tolerated. I'm all for discouraging massively ineffective/inefficient pojects (sup, blimp?) but to constantly pick on people who suggest relatively inexpensive actvities that would not detract from other efforts is just plain demoralizing and stupid. And it's not just here on the forums, it's happening locally as well.  
> 
> We need a strong visible presence to help get some of our 07-08 activists excited and energized again. We need something that screams "THE REVOLUTION IS ALIVE AND WELL!! BE A PART OF IT!!" The signs of 07-08 accomplished that. Supporters can't see the thousands of us sitting in our homes calling Iowa. They don't see Facebook group posts on their way to work every morning. Those handmade Ron Paul signs said "Hey Ron Paul Supporter! YOU'RE NOT ALONE. There are other active supporters right here in your neighborhood! Find them! Get involved!!" It worked. People saw visible signs of local support, and they sought out the meetup groups. They got involved, and we gave them all something to do. Holding a sign for an hour and hearing the honks and seeing the thumbs up, or seeing a sign on your way home that you didn't put up... it gave you a rush, it got you excited and hopeful, it made you want to do more. It kept us going when we otherwise may have gotten discouraged. It got us though the weeks of canvassing in the snow. The "fun stuff" kept our local base ever-expanding. We will have more people working the phones and knocking on doors if we can get them involved and energized first! In my main meetup alone, we had 90 people at one meeting in 07. Only 8 of those people showed up to the last meeting I attended in October. We need something to bring them back. I don't think it has to wait until Iowa. I think a resurgence of familiar techniques could do it. Just one massive sign bomb, both as a proverbial middle finger to those still intent on blacking out Ron Paul and as an acknowledgement and invitation to our 07-08 activists. It's not about name recognition this time, it's about the energy. Just shrugging it off and hoping they come back isn't going to help us win. We need our old activists on the phones, hitting the pavement, and donating.
> 
> /walloftext


SEXY Post^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

----------


## speciallyblend

> F#ck, I understand your feelings. I hope 2012 turns out differently, brother in arms.


not sure if you blocked me, but i do want to apologize for being angry about fence sitters! I cannot take back what i said because i feel it was needed and people need to understand what is at stake!!  Ron Paul 2012

----------


## Bama Boy

> I've been a very passive supporter this go around. Last time I sent $1200 dollars to Ron Paul, which was a massive deal for me, since I had never even donated to a candidate before. I haven't sent any money yet for this 2012 campaign. Last time I was humiliated by Ron Paul's showing in Iowa and New Hampshire, because like many other supporters, I deluded myself into thinking that the polls were wrong and that Ron Paul was actually going to win. Back then, I was a bit of a Ron Paul zealot and I burned a lot of bridges with my actions. I've avoided throwing my support fully behind him this time, because I need to see that he is actually gaining traction, which I see that he is now. I've been impressed with the quality of his tv ads and the way that he's run his campaign, but I really need to see him asserting himself more in the debates and clarifying his message. 
> 
> Bottom line: I want Ron Paul to start acting more like a top tier candidate and stop making it so easy for others to dismiss him. That's really what he needs more than anything: to project an winning attitude; to act like a leader. When he does that, I and many others will support him fully. If he wins Iowa, that would be great, but it will be for naught if he doesn't embrace the idea that he can and will be President.


Wow.  Ditto.  Couldn't have written it better.

----------


## pinkmandy

McDermit- I like the idea of a nationwide sign bomb. Marketed like a money bomb with a lead up, perhaps even a bit of competition if that is what people want (no idea). Might get those w/out funds feeling like they are actively doing something, too, that has an impact on people around them. And there are all kinds of creative options with Christmas lights for those decorating their homes.

----------


## wistfulthinker

> McDermit- I like the idea of a nationwide sign bomb. Marketed like a money bomb with a lead up, perhaps even a bit of competition if that is what people want (no idea). Might get those w/out funds feeling like they are actively doing something, too, that has an impact on people around them. And there are all kinds of creative options with Christmas lights for those decorating their homes.


Great ideas pinkmandy and McDermit.  What fun it would be to wake up one morning to Paul signs staked on lawns across the country.  If we could really do it all one day, that could make the news.  Love the holiday lights for paul idea too.  I'll give it a try.

----------


## McDermit

> Great ideas pinkmandy and McDermit.  What fun it would be to wake up one morning to Paul signs staked on lawns across the country.  If we could really do it all one day, that could make the news.  Love the holiday lights for paul idea too.  I'll give it a try.


Dec 15th, so signs are everywhere the day of the teaparty moneybomb.

----------


## squirekyle

Same here BLS, I've wanted to contribute, but something has been holding me back.  To all the Ron Paul supporters who broke their backs last time, let me say: all your work was NOT in vain,  I became a Paul supporter in late 2009, it was actually through Alex Jones.  I've signed up now as an At-Large Delegate and am also having a 1 MILLION Likes for Ron Paul Facebook Bomb from Dec.12th - 16th to supercharge the Paul supporters.   http://www.facebook.com/events/203786723029474/ 

The R3volution is growing, do not give up now!  We are SO CLOSE!

----------


## affa

maybe two weeks ago, driving in Portland, Oregon, the wife and i saw a Ron Paul bumper sticker.   She was driving, but i asked her to catch up - and when we did, we noticed it was a Jetta with back, side, and hood signage.  I gave the driver a huge thumbs up and big smile.

It made MY day.  Heck, it made my week.

NEVER underestimate the power of a bumper sticker, or sign.   Knowing we're not alone is powerful, powerful stuff.

----------


## seraphson

> I hadn't even heard of Ron Paul before this year.  Just sayin'.


Same here. I think I discovered Ron Paul when the idea of investing in silver piqued my interest. I think I found a video with him in regards to sound money and from their the snowball grew. About six months ago and prior I hadn't the slightest clue about anything political. Now I have a useful (read: not an economic guru) understanding of the housing crash, the devaluation of the dollar, the credit bubbles, bubbles in general, broken window fallacy, and the like. The becoming of all of this was very logical and Ron Paul too was very logical. From here on out it's nobody but Ron Paul.

----------


## CableNewsJunkie

*Paul 25%*
Gingrich ~21%
Cain ~21%

http://www.revolutionpac.com/2011/11...first-with-25/




> Congressman Ron Paul is leading by a significant margin in Iowa, according to preliminary results of a new TeleResearch poll.
> 
> Revolution PAC, the Super PAC formed to support presidential candidate Ron Paul, has received early data from the commissioned Iowa poll. The TeleResearch survey is the first to incorporate disaffected Democrats and Independents who will not vote to reelect Obama and will instead crossover to participate in the Iowa Republican Caucus, as well as likely Republican caucus-goers.
> 
> Survey sample size is approximately 2,900, with almost 700 likely Republican caucus-goers. Indianas TeleResearch Corp., which has been polling voters for more than 18 years, reports that the margin of error is less than 3%.
> 
> Factoring in both Republican caucus-goers and disaffected Democrats and Independents whove indicated that they will participate in the Iowa Republican Caucus, Ron Paul leads at 25%, with an approximate 4-point advantage over Newt Gingrich and Herman Cain.
> 
> Factoring in only Republicans voters, Ron Paul is in a three-way dead heat for the lead, with Paul and Cain tied and Gingrich trailing by 1 point.
> ...


-----

We can do this guys.

----------


## ProBlue33

> *Paul 25%*
> Gingrich ~21%
> Cain ~21%
> 
> http://www.revolutionpac.com/2011/11...first-with-25/
> 
> We can do this guys.


Well this poll should awaken the sleepers.

----------


## deadfish

> Bottom line: I want Ron Paul to start acting more like a top tier candidate and stop making it so easy for others to dismiss him. That's really what he needs more than anything: to project an winning attitude; to act like a leader. When he does that, I and many others will support him fully. If he wins Iowa, that would be great, but it will be for naught if he doesn't embrace the idea that he can and will be President.


IMO, he was at the top of his game on the Thanksgiving Family Forum debate. At the end, when the discussion was about the wars and Paul brought up the killed and wounded soldiers and the cost to the families, I broke down and cried.

----------


## danielboon

last  night i was in keene lots of people there were convinced by ron expect his numbers to go up in n.h soon  here is a clip from last night  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cJCq...layer_embedded
“Mic Check,” a man shouted at the end of Ron Paul’s visit to Keene, New Hampshire on Monday afternoon. And so it began.
“We are the 99 percent,” a man’s voice said, followed by a repeat of each sentence by a loud group. “We will be heard. There are criminals on Wall Street who walk free. There are protesters in jail. There is something wrong with this system. We are the 99 percent. We will be heard.”
The problem is nobody in this Occupy group bothered to check into Ron Paul’s positions. He voted against TARP and the bank bailouts they are fired up about. He has led the fight to audit the Federal Reserve and literally wrote the book on ending the fed. A lone voice in most cases, Paul frequently rails against corporate and lobby influence over Washington. So why, exactly, were these occupiers “mic checking” at a Paul event?
Paul’s response to the interruption? After letting them finish, the Texas Congressman jokingly asked, “Do you feel better?” He then went on to explain to the protesters how he shares their frustration with a government that favors the wealthy and ignores the average citizen.
“If you listen carefully, I’m very much involved with the 99. I’ve been condemning that 1 percent because they’ve been ripping us off. The people on Wall Street got the bailouts and you guys got stuck with the bills and I think that’s where the problem is.”

----------


## 1stAmendguy

A plea to the sleeper agents: please rededicate yourself to this effort now. We need all of you. It's crunch time. We are holding our own with a couple more rounds to go, and are sooo close to an Iowa victory.

----------

